#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-26
<ojn> Martyn: after looking at the pictures online of it, it seems like the Pegatron that was handed out is actually using the same design as the Genesi Efika MX. Just slightly different stuffing options (no HDMI, less flash)
<armin76> ojn: link? :)
<Martyn> http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/efika
<Martyn> (ah, google)
<armin76> Martyn: oh well, i thought he meant pictures of the pegatron nettop, not of the efika :)
<lool> ojn: Both the pegatron nettop you got and the efika thingies are built by pegatron AIUI
<lool> It's very similar stuff
<dpb> ogra: if you'll still accept that aptitude patch, here is one: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~dpb/tmp/rootstock-aptitude.patch.txt
<ogra> for lucid or a PPA package
<ogra> for karmic it's to late to add new features
<dpb> there's new versions somewhere? I didn't find a link on the rootstock page...
<ogra> (we release on thu. the archive is deep frozen)
<dpb> sure, but is 0.1.3 the newest rootstock anyway?
<ogra> should be, yes
<ogra> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ogra/project-rootstock/trunk/changes
<dpb> Gives me Internal Server Error
<ogra> hmm, intresting, here too now
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/project-rootstock/trunk
<dpb> Anyway, if you're willing to add that patch to upstream, that'd be great.
<ogra> will, do, though i dont think its of any use once the whole thing is switched to tasksel
<dpb> yeah..
<dpb> when are you planning on doing that?
<ogra> lucisd
<ogra> *lucid
<dpb> ok
<ogra> it should bre integrated as closely with the normal ubuntu installer as possible
<ogra> so we can make sure the resulting setup is as close as possible on one that would be installed from debian-installer or ubiquity
<ogra> s/on/to
<dpb> for me, Ubiquity is a firefox extension.. damn people using same names for stuff.. :S
<ogra> yeah, complain at FF
<ogra> the ubuntu installer is a few years older than the FF extension :)
<dpb> Yeah, I just looked at that on wikipedia.. :)
<Martyn> Morning
<JamieBennett> Martyn: Evening ;)
<Meizirkki> Morning Martyn / JamieBennett
<Martyn> Hey hi.
 * Martyn is in the middle of doing a cortex-A9 build.  This takes for fucking EVER
<JamieBennett> :)
 * JamieBennett is winding down for dinner before doing a whole lot more testing later
<Meizirkki> Martyn, Cortex-A9 ?
<Meizirkki> I thought it's coming 2010..
<Meizirkki> what board?
<Martyn> We already have models and prototype hardware
<Martyn> PBX-A9 in my case, plus software sim (Fastmodel) of our new SoC
<Martyn> We have quad core :)
<Meizirkki> sounds good :)
<JamieBennett> Meizirkki: Evening for you too no?
<Meizirkki> Evening yes, but http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html :D
<JamieBennett> :)
<JamieBennett> It must be dinner time, I have this page open at the moment and I don't know why :) - http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2009/10/the-burger-lab-the-fake-shack-how-to-make-shake-shack-burger.html
<ojn> Anyone got a link to upgrade instructions jaunty->karmic for a redboot-based freescale board (i.e. babbage-like)?
<ojn> They provided some URLs at the conference but I didn't write them down and the slides are not yet up :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-27
<lool> ojn: We dont I'm afraid
<eFfeM> hi, i tried to install mythtv on jaunty on arm, but it complains about unmet dependencies for mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend, any idea how to get mythtv on my system ?
<lool> eFfeM: It might be that some packages failed to build to have the set of packages in mythtv installable; this might be better in karmic (didn't check) but karmic requires armv6 + vfp
<eFfeM> i know karmic requires armv6, and I am on a sheevaplug which is armv5
<eFfeM> apparently people managed to do a manual build
<eFfeM> one of the issues seems to be that mythtv does not like qt4 so if libqt4-dev is installed it won't build
<eFfeM> http://computingplugs.com/index.php/Compiling_Mythtv-0.21_on_the_Sheeva_Plug
<eFfeM> doing this now ...
<lool> ogra: I revamped most of the bits in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageKarmicInstall which had become inaccurate; mind reviewing?  The link is broken but should work after release
<ogra> lool, looks ok, i was planning to add another subpage about how to switch install modes (oem, only-ubiquity, or if you feel like, integrity check) ... redboot-cmdline makes that easy
<JamieBennett> ogra: That would be useful as I was playing with redboot stuff at the end of last week to little effect.
<ogra> what did you try ?
 * ogra just discovered a bug in redboot-cmdline ... it doesnt like slashes in cmdlines :)
<JamieBennett> ogra: I discovered another, there is no documentation :P
<ogra> -h
<ogra> :P
<ogra> it only has two options
<ogra> err, three
<ogra> (the -o isnt actually needed on sanely set up redboot partitions)
<JamieBennett> I was trying to change boot options with redboot-install but ...
<JamieBennett> I gave up
<ogra> with redboot-install you also install a redboot binary, kernel and initramfs :)
<ogra> its purpose it to create a bootable partition
<JamieBennett> doh :)
<ogra> you just used the wrong tool
<ogra> i agree it should grow manpages though :)
<ogra> its on my lucid todo already
<JamieBennett> I was also hitting a brick wall with fconfig :(
 * ojn feels brave and does a dist-upgrade from jaunty to karmic on the pegatron
<lool> ojn: tell us how that goes   :-0
<lool> Only some people at Canonical have the hardware and they just use a karmic chroot on an external harddrive
<lool> ojn: The biggest issue is lack of serial console, you need a special adapter I think
<ogra> i think you might run into kernel upgrade issues
<ogra> userspace should be flawless though
<ojn> lool: yeah, of course the system didn't come with that. I should be able to replace the kernel using the fconfig tools though, right?
<ogra> if it breaks it will break in initramfs setup or anything else related to the bootloader
<lool> ojn: Yes; did you get kernel source?
<lool> ojn: Our kernels don't support this particular board
<ogra> (or kernel package)
<ojn> lool: no idea
<lool> ojn: Actually fconfig is for redboot configuration; you want "fis" to replace the kernel
<ojn> lool: really? Hmm.
<lool> ojn: Oh wait
<lool> ojn: Your kernel is actually in flash on these
<ogra> yeah, we wont break it ...
<lool> ojn: fis/fconfig are userspace tools to replace stuff on a SD
<ojn> lool: Ugh. double fail.
<ogra> but the packages might fail to install/upgrade
<ogra> as i said, bootloader, initramfs or kernel ... one of the three will likely break
<ojn> Ok. I'll just archive the hardware until there's reasonable hardware support then.
<ojn> back to the ti boards instead. At least I can upgrade those myself.
<ogra> its unlikely that we'll ever support initramfs less setups ... which i think the pegatron uses
<ogra> (in the distro releases that is)
<armin76> ojn: put gentoo on it and gimme access *g*
<ojn> Right. I used initram-less setups all the time on ppc
<ojn> armin76: Want me to put speed holes in it first?
<ogra> right, ubuntu uses initramfs for way to many things in userspace ... the general distro stuff will go on using it pretty sure
<ogra> oem images that are tailored for a certain task (like the jaunty on your pegatron) might not ... but then you have a cut down in features
<armin76> ojn: yes :D
<ojn> ogra: what's the approach to deal with the platform proliferation anyway? I'm hoping both marvell and freescale allow multi-board kernels, even if arm overall doesn't allow multi-platform (marvell+freescale for example) kenrels at this time?
<lool> ojn: Did I mention that your kernel probably lacks a flash driver?
<ojn> lool: yeah, looks like this is a piece of useless junk.
<lool> ojn: I think the driver is ready "upstream" now but I dont know whether it's public
<lool> ojn: *cough* sorry; that should fix itself pretty soon though
<armin76> thats why its free :)
<ojn> lool: that's sorta moot since I can't even boot a different kernel as far as I can tell
<ojn> lool: how? without a flash driver, how do I replace the kernel?
<ojn> armin76: sorta defeats the purpose, doesn't it?
<ogra> ojn, afaik the lange patches arent fully compatible with the babbage patches  ... which likely keeps us from having a generic imx51 kernel
<ogra> cool, my only-ubiquity install passed fine :)
<ojn> ogra: that will just be a world of pain then
<ojn> but i'm sure people will work on fixing it over time. or they will go insane.
<ogra> rightr
<ogra> luckily thats in the realm of the kernel team :P
<ogra> i only use their packages :)
<ogra> so they have to find a way :)
<lool> ojn: So below the board you have DIP switches
<ojn> yeah. i'm guessing it's just not top prio for the first platforms
<lool> ojn: You can make it boot on micro SD
<lool> ojn: Which is also below the board
<ojn> lool: ah, cool
<ojn> yeah, I noticed that
<lool> ojn: That's the setup which Efika MX / Genesi uses
<armin76> can't you netboot it?
<armin76> tftpboot, that is
<ojn> not sure of redboot has tftp client?
<ogra> it can get kernels from http at least
<ogra> but you need to configure it
<ogra> which means you need access to fconfig
<ogra> which in turn doesnt support flash atm
<ojn> or at least a serial console? :)
<armin76> can't you do it on the bootloader itself?
<ogra> ojn, well, if you have a proper redboot setup, redboot-tools will just work
<ojn> ogra: ok. I will tread lightly until I have a serial console available so I at least can recover from misconfiguration.
<ogra> ojn, which means you need neither a serial console nor flash support ... use an SD card use redboot-install and redboot-cmdline with your own kernel and initramfs
<ojn> ogra: heh, ok
<ogra> use the DIP switch method lool pointed out
<armin76> serial console is cool
<armin76> ojn: does it have vga?
<ogra> then use an SD with redboot-install, your initramfs and kernel ... then you can use userspace/rootfs as you like
<ojn> armin76: yes, it has vga but the framebuffer driver initializes (late) in linux
<ojn> ogra: thanks, will take a look. need to order another microsd, the one I have I use on the overo.
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageImageFromScratch should largely get you going (you will likely need your own redboot binary too for lange though)
<armin76> why didn't they use uboot?
<ogra> uboot is underway ... but still immature
<ogra> and redboot works ...
<ojn> u-boot isn't exactly great either
<ogra> and is now configurable without second machine, at least on our images/installs
<armin76> ogra: whats the difference between the babbage and lange?
<ogra> different SoC same arch ... so different kernel patches and bootloaders
<ogra> neither was published in time to make karmic
<ogra> i want lange support aside babbage in lucid though ... so i hope to get kernel and redboot patches for next round
<ojn> Anyone here with a nokia n900, btw?
<armin76> ogra has one
<ojn> I think I scared him away. :)
<suihkulokki> ojn: try #maemo for n900 users
<Stskeeps> ojn, yes, it could run ubuntu, if you truely wanted :P
<ali1234> it wouldn't even be that hard
<Stskeeps> we have multiboot already, and when you have something poking the watchdogs..
<ojn> yeah, that was a bit offtopic. Wasn't asking with anything ubuntu in mind for it, just looking for someone who has one
<Stskeeps> we have multiboot already, and when you have something poking the watchdogs..
<Stskeeps> er.
<JamieBennett> ojn: I have an n900 too, so does ogra and Stskeeps at least
<ojn> JamieBennett: cool. see /msg. :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-28
<dmart> Hi, has anyone else experienced a sudden, unexpected logout from the live session in the recend imx51 live images?  I experienced this in 20091027.1 and now also 20091027.2
<dmart> In both cases jockey-gtk crashed, but I don't know whether that's the cause... the bug report for this (#403955) suggests this crash is harmless though.
<ogra> dmart, nope, works fine here
<ogra> i'm just doing an oem install
<dmart> Unless it really is somehow related to the jockey-gtk issue, I don't have the faintest idea what happened :(  There's no extra apport crash dump.
<ogra> might be triggered by jockey looking for hardware
<ogra> i'll try it in my next install test
 * ogra puts up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BabbageInstallVariants (which exposes a bug in redboot-tools :/ )
<ogra> if anyone is intrested in trying oem installs or ubiquity only installs on the babbage, see above
<kblin> hi folks
 * ogra tries an install to prepartitioned SD 
 * kblin tries to patch a debian package for the first time in years
<ogra> dmesg
<ogra> hrm, wrong kbd
<ogra> top
 * ogra sighs
<ogra> dmart, jockey runs fine here, no crashes
<dmart> ogra: hmmm, it doesn't seem to happen every time for me, just sometimes
<ogra> strange
<lool> dmart: I had all the issues you describe at various times
<lool> (crash of jockey or other stuff, and logout of the session albeit only once)
<dmart> lool: Did it seem to you that those two things were related?
<kblin> whoa, the deps for devscripts are insane
<lool> dmart: No
<lool> dmart: I also get an occasional indicator-applet crash
<lool> I think the occasional crashes are just bugs in the apps which are visible on armel due to races rather than specific platform porting issues
<lool> And I think the logout thing is either a xorg bug or a kernel bug
<dmart> lool: I get the indicator-applet crash sometimes too; it was to intermittent for me to be able to report it yet, though.  Do you know if there is a bug on this?
<lool> dmart: I filed one today
<lool> http://launchpad.net/bugs/462538
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462538 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New]
<dmart> lool: Hmm, I had one of those, too.  It seemed to respawn gnome-panel rather than killing the login though:
<dmart> http://launchpad.net/bugs/458109
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458109 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dmart> http://launchpad.net/bugs/461912
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461912 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_impl_x11_get_colormap()" [Medium,Triaged]
<NCommander> plars, when you did manual partitioning on Dove, how did you create the partitions?
<plars> NCommander: I did it a few different ways
<plars> NCommander: first time, I did a 100M /boot, and the rest as ext4 for /
<plars> NCommander: when I got the warning message, I only had a single 20G / which was ext2
<plars> NCommander: are there any other possibilities you think I should try?
<NCommander> plars, you used "New Partition Table" right?
<plars> NCommander: no, don't think so... usually just remove the partitions that are there manually and create my own
<NCommander> plars, yeah, I might have just found a bug. I'm reconfirming the behavior happens on a fresh start
<plars> NCommander: with new partition table?
<NCommander> plars, yeah. If you create it, then add a new uboot partition, the mountpoint gets stuck on / versus /boot
<NCommander> even if you change it manually
<NCommander> (or it changes to /home!)
<plars> strange, I can try to confirm here too if you'd like
<NCommander> But I was abusing partman on that run, and might have gotten it stuck in some strange error mode, hence why I'm trying on a fresh start
<NCommander> plars, crud, it happens on a fresh install. Can you try and confirm?
<plars> will do
<NCommander> plars, wait, I might have figured out what's causing this strange behavior
<NCommander> plars, (its still a bug, but not quite as serious as I first realized)
<NCommander> plars, if you make the partition exactly the same size as the one you just erased, there is some sorta memory effect
<NCommander> plars, but the mountpoint still ends up wrong :-/
<plars> ps -ef |grep ubiq
<plars> bah
<plars> wrong keyboard
<plars> wow it's taking a long time to launch
<NCommander> plars, ?
<NCommander> It came up pretty fast for me
<plars> at what point do you see it? while you are still in the partitioner? or after?
<NCommander> plars, while still in the partitioner
<plars> so far, so good for me
<plars> I had a single 20G ext2 / last time
<plars> I did new partition table
<NCommander> plars, basically, do Manual partitioning, new partition table, then create a u-boot partition first, with a size of 200-300 MiB at the start with a mountpoint of /boot
<plars> oh wait
<plars> yes, I see the mountpoint is wrong on my uboot partition
<plars> it has / instead of /boot
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> plars, it used to work though
<NCommander> Because I can get it do that if I delete all partitions, and then try and add it
<plars> ah
<plars> I see something here
<plars> so I tried deleting it, and created it over 3 times... every time now it comes up and forces itself to be /home
<plars> but
<plars> if I delete it and recreate it as ext2 instead of uboot type, it works and puts itself in as /boot
<NCommander> plars, yup
<NCommander> plars, I think I know what's causing this behavior, I think I missed an edit when I addedd support for the partman-uboot mountpoints
<NCommander> so it works 90% of the time
<plars> NCommander: did you open a bug on it already?
<NCommander> plars, not yet, I'm doing a full install because it seems hitting New Partition Table actually zaps the partition table the moment you hit it
<NCommander> plars, and I want to confirm that this bug only occurs when the partition table is empty (and doesn't occur when you manually remove partitions)
<NCommander> (and I want to install the dev environment for ubiquity on armel)
<NCommander> plars, if you want to file a bug, feel free, otherwise I'll do it in a little bit
<plars> I can do it...  against ubiquity? or where?
<NCommander> plars, ubiquity. Use apport in the installer environment; it will properly attach all the logs
<NCommander> plars, what's the bug number?
<plars> give me a sec... it's opening now but swapping between 3 different installs at the moment
<NCommander> plars, heh. Isn't install testing week fun?
<plars> it's crazy, very little sleep :)
<NCommander> plars, reminds me of UDS ;-)
<plars> I got WAY more sleep during UDS
<plars> respins dropping at 11PM makes for a long night
<plars> NCommander: bug #462798
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462798 in ubiquity "selecting 'new partition table' confuses the partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462798
<NCommander> plars, thanks. I marked the ISO test as failing since I couldn't complete installation :-/
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-29
<pwnguin> i hear someone was working on maemo in ubuntu. stil true?
<Meizirkki> pwnguin, Have a look at Mer http://wiki.maemo.org/Mer
<pwnguin> ive seen mer
<pwnguin> i just grabbed a vbox image last night
<armin76> Martyn: 9.10!
<ojn> lool: Do you happen to have info on what the different DIP switches on the pegatron/efika control? No silk screen info. :(
<darkstar62> Is ubuntu 9.10 supported on the ARMv5te architecture, or is what I've been hearing true that it requires ARM6 or later with vfp?
<armin76> ogra: ^
<ojn> Karmic is ARMv6 and above
<ojn> (big difference between ARMv6 and ARM6 :-)
<darkstar62> right, v6 is what I  meant.  As in, won't run on v5te without vfp
<eFfeM> any particular reason ? debian still supports v5te iirc
<darkstar62> I run ubuntu on my sheevaplug (which is ARMv5te-based without a vfp), and was hoping to be able to do a straight dist-upgrade instead of having to completely wipe and load a new disi
<darkstar62> *dist
<ojn> darkstar62: unfortunately that's not possible. It is a bit of a bummer since the sheevaplug is a neat platform, too bad Marvell had been lagging behind on the architecture for so long.
<darkstar62> is it lack of resources to maintain the two that's the problem? I'm kinda surprised there would only be the one release for v5
<ojn> eFfeM: v6 is needed for SMP (A9)
<ojn> No lock primitives in v5 I think?
<ojn> hmm, I could be wrong on that though
<ojn> since there's v5 smp chips. :)
<eFfeM> ojn no idea about whether there are lock primitives
<eFfeM> but guess this means non-smp support is drooped ?
<ojn> I don't see why that would be dropped
<eFfeM> as you said v6 is needed for smp
<ojn> yes?
<ojn> there are v6 non-smp systems too
<eFfeM> sure
<eFfeM> but if you can have systems w/o smp then why could armv5te not be supported ?
<ojn> No idea. It probably makes sense from a business decision though; especially if the chip vendors are paying for the ports. It's bad marketing for them to say "get this distro we sponsored that doesn't take advantage of our hardware".
<armin76> indeed
<darkstar62> well, if that's the case, could the community work with the ubuntu devs to support armv5?
<ojn> Is anyone stopping you?
<ojn> I have no idea, but anyone is free to do their own spin
<darkstar62> I was thinking more alongside ubuntu to have a ubuntu version for armv5 instead of a spin-off or fork
<ojn> I'd just run debian on it though. since it's headless, and alot of the differentiation between ubuntu and debian is on the desktop, you're not missing all that much
<darkstar62> mm, true
<ojn> I moved back to debian when ubuntu abandoned ppc (for my ppc boxes), and I'm not missing much.
<armin76> ojn: thing is the plug comes with ubuntu :)
<darkstar62> yeah, I'd have to completely re-image
<darkstar62> which I can do, I had just hoped I wouldn't have to
<ojn> ah
<ojn> bummer
<amitk> darkstar62: compiling the entire archive for armv5 would be a bit pointless don't you think?
<armin76> yep, ironic :)
<amitk> (since debian already supports it)
<darkstar62> for headless-operations I'd agree
<darkstar62> but there are some shivaplug users using usb video/keyboard/mouse combos to use it as a desktop
<armin76> debian has desktop as well :P
<darkstar62> true
<amitk> it would require an archive for armv5, optimised v6 and (who knows) in the future armv7 and so on
<darkstar62> but there again, the shiva plug comes with ubuntu, so they'd have to completely reinstall
<ojn> sounds like something you should talk to the shiva plug providers about
<armin76> darkstar62: you have to blame marvell for that :)
<ojn> did they coordinate with canonical?
<darkstar62> my guess is no, since it's not supported officially by canonical
<ojn> right
<ojn> so they're on their own
<darkstar62> and yeah, definitely it's marvell's issue on that
<ojn> amitk: well, really all it would take is to provide something at a low enough common denominator. With glibc multilib support some of the perfomance can be recovered (but not all).
<darkstar62> well, I guess if there isn't much call for an armv5 port outside some shivaplug users, it doesn't make sense to setup a whole system for just that
<armin76> amitk: i think the next after karmic is armv7 only
<ojn> armin76: would make sense to be able to move to thumb2
<kblin> armin76: some folks with ubuntu cloaks said otherwise, btw
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-30
 * pwnguin just realized there's no c in persia's name
<pwnguin> now it makes a lot more sense why he's in .jp
<persia> Actually, the two are completely unrelated (although it does make transliteration easier)
<eggonlea> does any body use ZSYNC to download 9.10? It reports 302 error. Seems ubuntu.com changed the file location and zsync cannot deal with http redirection.
<eggonlea> I could use zsync for 9.10 alpha, beta and rc.
<eggonlea> but failed on this final one.
<eggonlea> [answer my own question] just use redirected cdn.release instead of the release server. :P
<ogra> note that the servers are under heavy load during the first 10 days after release usually
<eggonlea> /nod
<eggonlea> hope all are using bt or zsync instead of downloading .iso/.img directly with multithread sw
<kblin> oh well, I'm giving up for now. ARM hardware doesn't seem to be quite ready for prime-time yet
<kblin> can't build products on systems that decide to sometimes do the right thing
<suihkulokki> kblin: you are aware that how well usb works on beagleboard is not representantive of how all other arm works with usb?
<kblin> suihkulokki: yeah, I tried a shevaplug as well
<kblin> that was even worse :)
<suihkulokki> kblin: hmm? apart for the bootloader not supporting usb, usb has been solid for me on sheeva
<kblin> does IPv6 work for you?
<kblin> no, the sheeva had other issues
<kblin> not the least dying on me after two weeks
<kblin> and the globalscale support really sucks, especially if you're outside the US
<suihkulokki> haven't had a ipv6 setup for a while
<kblin> the default kernel shipped with the sheeva claims to support ipv6, but is missing the kernel module
<kblin> which severly screws up applications that try to support ipv6
<kblin> I didn't get around to try a custom kernel, as my plug died before I could test
<tordne> hi, i'm getting the mobile phone toshiba TG01, with a snapdragon processor
<tordne> I want to install ubuntu on the phone, but i can't seem to find what to install on it.
<tordne> the snapdragon is based on ARM that is why I ended up here
<tordne> can someone tell me if I can install ubuntu-arm on the phone
<tordne> thanks
<kblin> unfortunately there's much more variety between ARMs than between x86-based chips
<kblin> hard to give definite answers there
<ojn> tordne: after a lot of work messing around with all sorts of stuff, you would in the end have a phone that you can't make calls with. Is that really what you want?
<tordne> @ojn: yes
<tordne> @no :-D
<kblin> see, that's why open source is great
<kblin> it's all about choice.. even if the choice is shooting yourself in the foot
<tordne> I don
<ojn> Linux is free only if your time has no value... :)
<tordne> @ojn: no I wouldn't mind to mess up the phone
<tordne> @ojn: but i like linux, and can program a bit... maybe this is a start for me to realize something
<tordne> @ojn: I think I found something better "Mer linux"
<BeardedChimp> Once I've created a tarball from the rootfsfromscratch, how do I install that to an sd card such that it is bootable? I tried just creating a big ext2 filesystem and extracting inside it but the arm board seemingly didn't boot from it
<BeardedChimp> (I had already figured that it wouldnt work but gave it a shot anyway)
<ojn> BeardedChimp: It depends on your board. Some firmware expects to read the kernel (or even the firmware itself) from a FAT partition at the beginning of the media. It's more of a board than a distro question
<BeardedChimp> I have an image of their edge install floating about, I'm guessing I could work it out by having a peak inside?
<ojn> probably, yes
<BeardedChimp> http://pastebin.com/m2e5b4365 I think this is the relevant bit from the docs, bit beyond me at the minute
<armin76> BeardedChimp: hope you didn't used karmic as rootfs
<BeardedChimp> No :)
<BeardedChimp> I figured that would be suicide
<BeardedChimp> The board comes with sarge installed on it, but with support dropped for it, it aint great
<ojn> dist-upgrade to etch?
<BeardedChimp> tbh im looking for >.27 kernel
<BeardedChimp> Which is why I went for ubuntu
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-31
<lool> ojn: I don't have info on the different DIP switches, albeit I expect them to be similar to babbage boards; I have access to babbage board info but it's inconvenient for me right now, and I have access to people with pegatron boards too
<lool> I could look at this next week
<lool> ojn: Would you mind pining JamieBennett / ogra on this topic?  They are both related to this kind of projects more than I am
<ojn> lool: thanks, will do
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-01
<rabeeh> hi
<rabeeh> anyone around from canonical?
<rabeeh> lool, Ncommander, ogra?
<armin76> rabeeh: me! :D
<rabeeh> armin76: hey. just saw your post on the forums about ubuntu 9.10
<armin76> rabeeh: :)
<saeed> lool: I get "init:procps main process terminated with status 255" when booting karmic on dove over nfs
<saeed> is it the same upstart issue as in the sparc (https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/436758)
<saeed> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436758 in ubuntu-release-notes "nih: nih_alloc() doesn't align returned pointer for picky platforms like sparc" [Undecided,Fix released]
<saeed> does apply to arm?
<Gaap> hi all
<Gaap> it's possible to run ubuntu moblin on a nokia n800? it has arm proc
 * Gaap reboom!
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-01
<lool> ogra_ac: I think signGP.c is missing a return 0 and just returns random
<lool> frankly, the return codes are messy
<lool> ogra_ac: would you remerge the x-loader changes which were dropped before maverick release?
<ogra_ac> lool, as i said before uds, after i return home i'll do a merge week and re-merge the missing bits in x-loader too
<lool> ogra_ac: I thought you were home, which is why I reminded you :)
<ogra_ac> i'll look into the signGP return codes then too ... we wont build images before anyway
<lool> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x-loader/+bug/669275
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669275 in x-loader (Ubuntu) "Various error handling issues with signGP.c (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_ac> ah, no, i'm in maine
<lool> Maine?
<ogra_ac> returning to boston on tue.
<ogra_ac> yeah, maine, south of the canadian border
<lool> ogra_ac: we will see in Boston then
<lool> ogra_ac: what are you doing in Maine?
<ogra_ac> http://www.seawallmotel.com/
<ogra_ac> enjoying one of my paradise places
<ogra_ac> and cooling down from florida
<ogra_ac> oh, and meeting the LTSP devs who had a hackfest here
<ogra_ac> :)
<lool> eh
<lag> rsalveti: Hey Ricardo
<lag> rsalveti: Can I have an update on bug 661761 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661761 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "3 copies of video with LG Flatron W22561VP (affects: 1) (heat: 394)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661761
<lag> GrueMaster: May I have an update on bug 644714 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644714 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption waking from screen blank if no monitor present (affects: 1) (heat: 105)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644714
<lag> sakoman: If you'd be kind enough to update me on your patch-set relevant to bug 622935, I'd be much obliged.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622935 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) "video: add timings for hd720 video mode (affects: 1) (heat: 58)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622935
<GrueMaster> lag.  I just got home from vacation at midnight.  Just waking up now.  Let me look and see what is needed.
<lag> GrueMaster: Great, thanks!
<lag> GrueMaster: No rush - I'm just trying to tie up some loose ends
<GrueMaster> Rob Clark saw the bug first hand when we were on-site.
<GrueMaster> Not much else to say.
<lag> robclark: Would you mind updating us?
<lag> robclark: GrueMaster: If it's no longer causing as issue I'll close it
<GrueMaster> I haven't seen a kernel update that lists this as fixed.  So keep it open.
<GrueMaster> It still failed before I left for vacation.
<robclark> lag: err, umm.. what are we talking about?
<lag> Do you have scroll back?
<robclark> yeah, I mean which of the 3 or so recently mentioned bugs..
<lag> robclark: bug 661761
<lag> robclark: bug 644714
<lag> robclark: They are both relevant to you
<robclark> ok
<robclark> lag: I think there is not much we can do about 644714 until pvr_video driver has support for resolution switching..
<robclark> on 661761, IIRC mythripk had some patch which rsalveti might have tried or might not have.. I'm not entirely sure..
 * robclark has been traveling for last couple weeks so still getting caught up
<robclark> but a solution for 644714 would also help 661761.. or at least I expect it would
 * lag knows the feeling
<lag> I'm about to start another conference
<robclark> ahh.. you at LPC this week?
<lag> I am
<lag> I'll have to speak with mythripk when I return next week
<lag> Until then I hope rsalveti will be able to fill in some gaps
<robclark> ahh, cool..  I would have liked to go, but I need some time to actually get some work done too ;-)
<robclark> yeah, hopefully
<cooloney> lag: i guess rsalveti is on vacation IIRC
<lag> cooloney: Ah!
<davidm> GrueMaster, you about?
<GrueMaster> yes.  Call time?
<davidm> GrueMaster, if you are just waking up can do later or tomorrow no one else is really around anyway
<GrueMaster> I'm up.  Been up for an hour.
<Tarki> bye guys
<cipher> how do I make the initrd? I'm using ubuntu lucid and am trying to build some things from scratch because i need a custom kernel
<cipher> I've built the kernel using: make -j8 INSTALL_PATH=/tmp/beagle ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- install
<cipher> make -j8 INSTALL_MOD_PATh=/tmp/beagle INSTALL_PATH=/tmp/beagle ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- modules_install
<cipher> and I'm trying to use update-initramfs as:  sudo /usr/sbin/update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.31  but it complains that the libs aren't in /lib/2.6.31
<cipher> my hack was to do an sudo ln -s /tmp/beagle/ /lib/modules/2.6.31  sadly
<cipher> actually if someone just has a good reference for building a custom kernel and all the details that would be great, particularly with an armv7a
<ramiro> hi
<ramiro> I just wrote the image following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall to a 4gb sd card. when I boot my beagleboard I get that it hangs with 'Loading u-boot.bin from mmc'. (connected through the serial port, no monitor connected)
<jo-erlend> ramiro, the first time you boot the image, it resizes your partitions, etc. It may take some time. It will reboot by itself.
<jo-erlend> took ~15-20 minutes with my card.
<ramiro> wow, that's a lot. why don't I get any status update?
<ramiro> btw I've rebooted a few times, does it matter? =) or should I write the card all over again?
<jo-erlend> I think you would.
<ramiro> it just hung there, also there are no leds flashing on the board
<jo-erlend> ... I'm no expert. :(
<cipher> wouuld I have any particular trouble if I built a kernel using arm-linux-gnu- vs arm-linux-gnueabi- ?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-02
<persia> amitk, http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/l/linux-fsl-imx51/ has a couple different trees for imx51 stuff.  I think "araneo" is the PC-Z1 and "sendai" the PC-T1, but I'm not 100% sure.
<hrw> morning
<alf_> does anyone here have any experience setting up the TI SDP 4430 (development board)?
<sebjan_> alf_: you may try on #linux-omap channel as well which may have more SDP4430 users
<alf_> sebjan_: thanks
<hrw> someone remember where I find panda kernel package?
<sebjan_> hrw: it's linux-ti-omap4 source package. Is this what you look for?
<hrw> was looking for binaries rather but found them already
<hrw> ubuntu/arm concentrates on 'install on sd' way when I have different needs now
<hrw> 512MB sd as /boot + 10GB partition on usb harddrive as / + 300GB /home on same hdd
<sebjan_> hrw: right now, easiest may be to first install on SD, and then move the ext3 partition to your USB storage (while keeping the bootloaders and kernel on the SD card).
<hrw> ~curse cdimages.ubuntu.com mirrors for lack of armel
<cwillu> you... you don't make your own images?
<cwillu> for _shame_
<hrw> cwillu: I would rather prefer to grab uimage+uinitrd and boot into installer
<hrw> similar to x86(-64) and debian/arm
<hrw> but instead I fetched 512MB image which unpacks to 2GB image which dds to 4GB card and will be copied to 10GB partition after boot
<cwillu> btrfs root, eh?
<hrw> no, ext4
<cwillu> ext4 snapshotted into btrfs?
<hrw> no, no no
<hrw> no btrfs for me until it will get 3 kernel releases without experimental sign
<cwillu> suit yourself
<cwillu> I prefer my filesystem developers to be overly cautious with that tag than under cautious, like some ext related filesystems I know :p
<cwillu> er, unlike
<hrw> ok, pandaboard booted
 * hrw upgrades pandaboard to natty
<hrw> btw - why only 665MB ram on pandaboard?
<hrw> o... people arrive
<persia> hrw, I don't remember the details, but I think there were prior conversations about some boot parameter that helped decide how much memory to allocate for dedicated buffers and how much for system RAM.  Check the documentation carefully.
<berco> persia: do you know how the 3PA works? I wonder if we can upload natty source package and test how it builds. Seems our 3PA are set to Maverick only...
<persia> berco, I don't know much about them.  I think that you can upload to any release, and it will do the right thing (just use changelog).  You can probably get a more authoritative answer in #launchpad.
<berco> persia: ok. I'll give it a try first and see how it goes.
<GrueMaster> persia: I thought there was a checkbox or something in the private ppa (3pa) to select build distro and arch?
<persia> GrueMaster, Could be.  I'm unsure.  I know that one has to set the target in the changelog for an upload, but don't know if one has to pre-enable first.
<GrueMaster> ah.
<berco> GrueMaster: that might a be at the admin level... I browsed all the links on launchpad and didn't see such option I could set. However the sources.list only displays maverick in the tech details link
<hrw> persia: will check
<GrueMaster> ok.  I personally haven't done anything with ppa building, but I thought I had seen something like that.
<persia> berco, the "technical details" link is likely to be based on either stock text, or what is there today, rather than being a good guide for what can be there.
<berco> :)
<marvin24> why the hell does the UDF keynote from Mark contains copyrighted material from MontyPython?
<marvin24> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAzicy_01o
<armin76> nice :D
<marvin24> hey armin76! got a log for me?
<marvin24> (not available at least in germany)
 * persia didn't think copyright blocked use of small excerpts in other contexts, but isn't qualified to have an actual opinion (but encourages others to either be qualified or seek counsel)
<XorA> hmm, the dead distro sketch :-D
<marvin24> on the other hand, the intro sounds like a song form a "little big planet", but maybe I'm also not qualified
<hrw> btw - is there any work on getting normal ubuntu installer working on armel targets?
<hrw> hi prpplague
<persia> hrw, Last time I played with it, it worked fine.  Are you having issues?
<prpplague> hrw: hey
<hrw> persia: I got a feeling that the only way to install ubuntu on omap3/4 is to use preinstalled images or rootstock
<hrw> persia: installing by booting uimage+uinitrd would be lovely
<GrueMaster> hrw: That is currently correct.  I haven't tested the d-i installer on omap4 yet.
<persia> hrw, That's because some folk are convinced that omap3/4 can only boot from the SD card, and haven't read the docs that explain how to boot from USB.
<persia> Since the installer has issues when trying to install to the media from which the installer runs, unless using the HD installer target, and folk felt that using the HD installer target would be slow and annoying because of file copying, they invented preinstalls.
<hrw> persia: I am fine with having /boot on sd
<persia> That won't work.
<hrw> why?
<hrw> uboot reads kernel+initrd from sd and boots to rootfs on usb-hdd
<persia> Right, but it won't work with the way the installer works, because it wants to format /boot and *install* a kernel to it.
<hrw> should work when booted kernel+initrd from sd
<persia> So, if you happen to have enough internal flash, and want to boot from that, it works fine.  If you set up a system manually, it works just fine.  If you set up an HD-style install from SD, it works just fine.
<persia> It just doesn't happen to have any way to make the SD /boot
<hrw> as there should be nothing needed on sd during boot
<GrueMaster> The problem is that the boot media needs to be vfat.
<GrueMaster> And it is a broken vfat implementation at that.
<hrw> which can be generated anyway
<GrueMaster> (at least that is where MLO and u-boot need to be).
<GrueMaster> It can be easily generated, and even setup to mount as /boot, but I believe it is against security policies.
<GrueMaster> I'd have to ask our security guru.
<GrueMaster> I do know that updating isn't as easy as just copying new files over, due to the vfat bug issue in silicon.
<GrueMaster> The partition needs to be wiped and rewritten when updating some of the files.
<hrw> ok, so something to try later
<hrw> will have to dig my straight serial cable too
<GrueMaster> I believe we have plans for getting the debian installer to fully support omap4 this cycle, which will make it easier to do alternative installations (netboot installs, etc).
<hrw> good
<hrw> hi robclark
<robclark> hi hrw
<hrw> GrueMaster: where I can find files needed for installation on pandaboard?
<GrueMaster> What do you mean?  ppa files?
<hrw> sorry
<hrw> I meant: where to find (or how to generate) installer kernel/initrd
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  what are you trying to do?
<hrw> play with other (then preinstall sd) methods  of installing ubuntu on pandaboard
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> That I don't know.  I think that they need to be generated by the d-i build process.  Not my area of expertise.
<hrw> ok
<GrueMaster> ogra, rsavetti, and ncommander would know more, but I think they are in transit to Boston for Linux Plumbers Conference.
<hrw> ok
<persia> hrw, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap/netboot/omap/ has some omap3 images.
<persia> Getting omap4 images probably means fiddling with the image build tools.
<GrueMaster> persia: afaik, d-i doesn't currently support omap4.
<GrueMaster> Which is needed.
<persia> GrueMaster, which part?  Are there bugs?  I suspect that at least large chunks of d-i *do* support omap4, or oem-config wouldn't work (as it uses d-i as a backend)
<hrw> anyway - it booted from sd to my harddisk
<GrueMaster> oem-install doesn't do any hw-config.  It only sets up locale, keyboard, timezone, and user.
<GrueMaster> (i.e. no installation steps)
<GrueMaster> hw installation, that is.
<persia> GrueMaster, Lots of stuff oem-config does aren't expressed in the UI, but yeah, it's a subset.
<GrueMaster> Well, the parts that we need for installing on new hw aren't supported yet.  That is the key.
<lag> rsalveti: Are you around?
<lag> Does anyone have a known good MLO and u-boot.bin for the 6 layer?
<GrueMaster> I think the 6 layer was abandoned.
<GrueMaster> But you might be able to pull an earlier version from the archive.
<lag> But I only have 6 layer and I need to test something
<persia> You probably have to dig up old stuff out of launchpad and hack an image.
<GrueMaster> lag, if you can pull a package from the archive that is from between Beta and RC, it should work.  Otherwise, pull the RC1 image and run dist-upgrade on it.
<GrueMaster> Can't guarantee kernel support though (you know how those kernel guys are).  :P
<lag> I'll do that - cheers
<GrueMaster> What do you need to test?
<lag> Linaro
<GrueMaster> Ewww.  I'm getting page allocation failures in the most recent kernel.
<lag> I'm unsure whether they have the correct bootloaders
<GrueMaster> They should.  I believe that is what we have been using since pre-RC.
<GrueMaster> I could be wrong, though.
<GrueMaster> afair, the changes dropping 6L support were done during the TI-sprint.
<lag> GrueMaster: Where are the histories?
<lag> I can only fine the latest builds
<sebjan_> lag: I can point you to the MLO commit that led to stop supporting 6-layers if it can help.
<GrueMaster> lag: I don't know.  I don't see them on ports, which is strange.  I have a copy on my mirror though.
<GrueMaster> I don't even really know which we are using, but I would assume it is pool/main/x/x-loader-omap4.
<persia> There's no history in the archives.  Image history is limited to a day or two for selected flavours.  LP has richer history.
<GrueMaster> Ah.
 * GrueMaster needs to do some house-cleaning of private mirror.
<hrw|gone> someone remembers how to get whole 1GB ram on panda?
<armin76> use an updated u-boot/x-loader?
<hrw|gone> armin76: I thought that maverick release had proper ones
<armin76> dunno, blame ogra :P
<hrw|gone> will, when he will be back
<hrw|gone> btw: I am going thought kde components now as they did not built on arm
<hrw|gone> how to request rebuild attempt for armel?
<persia> hrw|gone, I'd suggest talking with the folk in #kubuntu-devel: a fair number of them can press the button, and they are also tracking KDE-FTBFS-on-armel issues quite closely
<hrw|gone> ok
<hrw|gone> persia: I am testing fixes now. will talk there tomorrow
<marvin24_DT> what is good linux serial logger program?
<marvin24_DT> I have a gadget device /dev/ttyACM0 and want to see what's coming in
<marvin24_DT> and I hate minicom
<topfs2> I would be interested in knowing that aswell, the only other I've tried is the gtkterminal thing. But minicom is far better than that
 * persia remembers plars packaging something recently and hunts
<persia> Have either of you tried moserial?
<persia> I also know a few folk like to use screen for that.
<marvin24_DT> the problem is that the device should log kernel boot messages
<marvin24_DT> and it is only created a short time before logging starts
<marvin24_DT> and then its over again
<marvin24_DT> need something which can listen to a non existing device
<persia> Hmm.  That gets tricky.
<marvin24_DT> and start printing when it comes up
<persia> If you just want a log, you might be able to do something with while(1) polling for device existence and then dumping output.
<persia> tail --retry might also help.
<marvin24_DT> and how to set the serial parameters?
<persia> But either solution is subject to race conditions.
<marvin24_DT> mmh, the "while poll loop" and cat /dev/ttyACM0 thing does not work :-(
<persia> That's probably the result of incorrect default serial parameters (and I don't know how to set those: I've not played much with serial ports in a long time)
<marvin24_DT> google says to start minicom and configure it there, then quit and use e.g. cat
<marvin24_DT> found a program called "cu" from the lrzsz package
<persia> heh.  `cu` is old-school indeed.
<plars> I used to always use cu, much better than minicom, these days I typically just use screen
<plars> cu is nice for logging though, in conjunction with script
<persia> So while until it exists, then cu to grab the data?
<marvin24_DT> looks like ttylog should do the job better
<marvin24_DT> while loop and ttylog
<marvin24_DT> but I still don't get any output
<marvin24_DT> maybe nothing is written to the device
<persia> And you're sure some exists?
<marvin24_DT> yeah, the device is created
<marvin24_DT> but I don't know if the kernel on the other side sends something
<marvin24_DT> I put console=ttyGS0,115200n8 to the cmdline
<persia> What kernel are you using?  I'm not sure the Ubuntu kernels handle gadget-as-serial-console-on-boot very well yet.
<marvin24_DT> it's not an ubuntu kernel, but a "future" ubuntu laptop :-)
<marvin24_DT> kernel is from android.git.kernel.org
<marvin24_DT> kernel has the gadget is compiled in
<persia> Which laptop?
<marvin24_DT> ac100
<GrueMaster> heh
<GrueMaster> cool
<GrueMaster> Of course, it would come out 3 weeks after I bought a new Acer Aspire One.
<persia> Yeah.  The ac100 is *really* close.  Just needs a more recent kernel (although there were some folk at UDS talking about trying to upload a .29)
<marvin24_DT> well, 2.6.35 is at least booting to the point it initialized the gadget ...
<persia> Excellent!
<persia> Is that Android, or mainline+patches?
<marvin24_DT> the latter
<persia> Oh, lovely.  With Ubuntu sauce also?
<marvin24_DT> no, http://android.git.kernel.org/?p=kernel/tegra.git;a=summary
<marvin24_DT> + a proper machine description
<marvin24_DT> but it seems that these patches will get merged sooner or later
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-03
<mjeamiguel> good evening guys
<persia> hey mjeamiguel
<mjeamiguel> hi persia
<mjeamiguel> i just have a noob question
<persia> which one :)
<mjeamiguel> ok, I downloaded this file dhrystone v2.2
<mjeamiguel> it runs when sh is invoked
<mjeamiguel> then produces 3 files
<mjeamiguel> I am testing it on my x86 machine
<mjeamiguel> now my question is, do i need edit the file if i decide to run it on ARM?
<mjeamiguel> like cc options edit?
<mjeamiguel> i can pastebin the drystone now..gimme a sec
<mjeamiguel> here is the file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/524783/
<persia> Oh, my.  What an amusing way to write C code.  I7d sugget just trying it.
<persia> If it doesn't work, then it might be an issue, but there's a good chance it will work.
<mjeamiguel> but yeah
<mjeamiguel> looking into the code
<mjeamiguel> the first few lines are to compile the dhrystone right?
<mjeamiguel> but without optimizing it for arm, would it be possible to get proper results?
<persia> Yeah, it's a shell script *AND* C code, so the shell gets escaped when the C is compiled, and the C gets ignored when the shell is run.
<mjeamiguel> it worked on my x86 laptop (dual core)
<persia> And the shell compiles the C.
<mjeamiguel> yes :)
<mjeamiguel> is this script good enough to benchmark a beagleboard?
<mjeamiguel> or I need to modify it?
<persia> Depends what you're trying to achieve.
<persia> If you believe that code accurately reflects some workload you intend to run, then use it unmodified.
<persia> If you believe it doesn't, it makes for a poor benchmark.
<mjeamiguel> oohh ok..any suggestions for armv5 benchmark scripts?
<persia> Why do you want a benchmark?
<persia> (and Ubuntu is ARMv7a these days)
<mjeamiguel> yeah im sorry bout that, I wanted to try it both
<mjeamiguel> its a school project and at the same time, my curiosity
<persia> OK.  Let's start at the beginning :)  What are you trying to accomplish?
<mjeamiguel> cool :) I wanted to compare  the architecture (5 and 7) through bm
<persia> Ah, OK.
<mjeamiguel> yes sir :)
<persia> Looking to compare different hardware running the same code, or different code opimisation on the same hardware?
<mjeamiguel> I havent started yet..i just want to know where Im starting and heading eventually
<mjeamiguel> 2 different hardware, same codes, speed of execution for compiling ..etc
<mjeamiguel> for now, just contrasting both
<persia> Are both hardware solutions ARMv7a compatible?
<mjeamiguel> yes its beagleboardXM
<mjeamiguel> my teacher told me that 1 board is already running ..but uses armv5
<persia> Hrm.  OK.
<mjeamiguel> more like optimized for armv5
<mjeamiguel> yes
<mjeamiguel> but yeah
<mjeamiguel> if i can only
<mjeamiguel> get a script for benchmarking
<mjeamiguel> i just needed data comparisson..
<persia> So there's some stickiness if you're running an ARMv5 kernel and make certain sorts of syscalls from ARMv7a+Thumb code, but I think that's mostly the Thumb stuff.
<mjeamiguel> yeah..im more like into arm codes
<persia> You can probably use your dhrystone script if you just want an artificial benchmark, but be aware it may not be meaningful for any real workload.
<mjeamiguel> so no need to edit the script for now right?
<persia> You will want to modify the top of it to force different ISA compliance.
<persia> But I'm not convinced you can safely run ARMv5 code in Ubuntu: I'd probably use Debian for such a comparison.
<mjeamiguel> will look into that :)
<mjeamiguel> ill try that and fedora
<persia> I wouldn't send you that far away :)
<mjeamiguel> its just a little confusing for me, considering its my first time with a project
<mjeamiguel> hahahah :) thanks
<mjeamiguel> one last question
<persia> Understood.  Folk here are likely to be willing to help with some stuff, but nobody will be willing to actually solve some of the basic issues for the project (but they may be willing to help with issues you discover in the base environment whilst working on your project)
<persia> No limit :)
<mjeamiguel> i also wanted to compile a program lets say written for x86
<mjeamiguel> i jsut needed to change the gcc options right?
<mjeamiguel> in the make script?
<persia> Best effort is made to have sane defaults for gcc so you don't have to do that in the common case.
<persia> If you're working on something involving comparisons of various compiler flags, the best effort defaults won't necessarily help :)
<mjeamiguel> lol..im kinda lost there..can you please explain further thanks persia :)
<persia> OK, so for each architecture, we ship the compiler with default settings that tend to just work.
<mjeamiguel> yes
<persia> So one can generally get nearly best results for "int main(int argc, char* argv[]){printf("Hello World\n");}" or slightly more complex code.
<persia> However, if you're working on an academic project to compare different compiler flags, it won't help much, because you need to select specific flags, rather than using the defaults.
<mjeamiguel> i guess im not so close to that, thanks for explaining :)
<mjeamiguel> any good resource for armv7 readings?
<mjeamiguel> i already checked the mailing lists
<persia> I think you'll have to wait for someone else.  I just run the software, and try to fix bugs that aren't that ISA-specific.  The few things I know about the ISA changes are mostly hearsay or based on other folks solutions to other, similar bugs.
<mjeamiguel> persia: I really really apreciate you helping me tonight..thanks so much!
<mjeamiguel> I'm to present about my project soon, and will let my fellow students how this channel and you helped me out a lot
<mjeamiguel> thank you :)
<persia> Thanks for helping advertise us.
<mjeamiguel> you guys deserve :) bye!
<hrw> re
<persia> amitk, Did you get the kernel source links I posted a couple days ago?
<amitk> persia: I did not, could you post again?
<persia> http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/l/linux-fsl-imx51/
<persia> I believe "araneo" is for the PC-Z1 and "sendai" for the PC-T1.  I have no idea about the 2.6.31 source.  I can only test for the PC-Z1, but can probably find some PC-T1 testers if you need.
<amitk> persia: what is PC-Z1 and PC-T1?
<persia> amitk, PC-Z1 is my little laptop.  PC-T1 is a tablet with nearly identical guts, also distributed by Sharp.
<amitk> persia: ok, got the araneo sources now
<persia> I think it was the araneo sources you dug into last year to upstream stuff.  The more recent updates should just be security maintenance and the like.
<amitk> persia: I dug into the BSP from Freescale for the babbage baord, not Pegatron's kernel
<persia> PC-Z1 wasn't Pegatron.
<persia> I heard PC-T1 was, but some of my comments in early planning phases were not as commercially sound as they might have been, so I didn't end up working on that project.
<hrw> ok, who here uses ubuntu on panda?
<rsalveti> hrw: I do, why?
<hrw> rsalveti: how to get more then 684MB ram?
<rsalveti> hrw: you can get by giving mem=1g at the kernel cmd line, but the system turns unstable
<hrw> default has 460+256 ram and 32 for vram, when I dropped it I got 512
<rsalveti> there's still an unknown bug
<hrw> thx
<sebjan_> rsalveti: wasn't this issue hidden by the 2G/2G memory partitionning/
<sebjan_> ?
<rsalveti> sebjan_: nops, gets better, but you still face the issue sometimes
<sebjan_> rsalveti: hum, ok...
<rsalveti> and now I need to find why my both pandas got stuff while building qt =\
<rsalveti> *stuck
<sebjan_> rsalveti: out or memory? (ho, you already have some swap setup, right?)
<sebjan_> s/or/of/
<rsalveti> yup, first time was lack of memory to run ld while building webkit
<rsalveti> then I added swap and I couldn't access it remotely
<rsalveti> so probably a kernel bug
<sebjan_> rsalveti: it can help to not start gdm, to get some extra memory for building :)
<rsalveti> sebjan_: yeah, one of my builders is running with a minimal image, on a usb-disk :-)
<sebjan_> rsalveti: I like this setup :)
<hrw> http://hrw.pastebin.com/QH29C3zp - uboot found just 512MB ram on panda - normal?
<topfs2> iirc there is the highmem problem so only 512 is used to not get some problems
<rsalveti> hrw: iirc this was just a hard coded value
<hrw> ok
<rsalveti> topfs2: you can use until 768MB
<topfs2> ah ok
<topfs2> 512 is more than enough for me atm :)
<hrw> builds takes mem... so more == better
<hrw> http://hrw.pastebin.com/30ABmFSu ;(
<rsalveti> ouch, that's weird
<hrw> that 4->10s jump is because hdd has to start rotating
<hrw> worked before ;(
<hrw> have to test one thing
<hrw> not related to 512<>1024MB ram
<hrw> worked before ;(
<vstehle> Hi rsalveti, would you please have some time to discuss this pvr-omap4 / mesa dev conflict issue mentioned on the pandaboard ML?
<rsalveti> vstehle: yup, just replying the ml :-)
<vstehle> Oh. Nice. I don't see an easy solution right now.
<rsalveti> vstehle: sorry not answering before, still catching up on my emails
<rsalveti> vstehle: in case you want a dev package for sgx, you have to create your own
<rsalveti> and conflict/replace the mesa ones
<vstehle> Hum... Ok, I'll do that, then.
<rsalveti> but the problem is that the library lacks a proper soname
<rsalveti> then it's not 100% compatible with the mesa ones
<rsalveti> for example, if you end building something using the sgx package, you'll be unable to run with the mesa ones, unless you install the mesa-dev packages
<rsalveti> because your bin will be linked with the lib.so
<rsalveti> that mesa provides only at the -dev package
<vstehle> The packages provide libX.so, libX.so.1 and libX.so.1.y; isn't this sufficient?
<vstehle> Or do I need to specify this soname thing somewhere?
<prpplague> hey pandaboard users
<prpplague> i'm kicking around some ideas for expansion boards for the pandaboard, any thoughts on an expansion board the exact same pcb size as the pandaboard that adds 4 additional usb ports, rtc with battery, eeprom, seconday sd/mmc slot, secondary uart, and LVDS lcd interface
<rsalveti> vstehle: it provides the proper links, but when you link something with it, it'll link against the lib.so, instead of lib.so.1, for example
<rsalveti> the library doesn't export the proper soname
<vstehle> Oh, that is in the .so itself? I did not realize that.
<rsalveti> you need to change that in build time
<rsalveti> in the sgx lib build time
<vstehle> I can do that, but I don't know where to begin (Makefile or debian/* :)
<rsalveti> probably at the sgx build scripts/makefiles
<rsalveti> we have the same issue for the omap 3 packages
<vstehle> Oh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soname
<rsalveti> that's why I didn't provide a -dev package for it
<vstehle> Ok, I need what to do this week :) Thanks! First, -dev, then fix soname.
<rsalveti> I'd prefer first soname, then -dev, but it's your call :-)
<rsalveti> then it can be compatible with the mesa ones
<rsalveti> and the replace/conflict will be 100% correct :-)
<hrw|gone> http://hrw.pastebin.com/K7zW3RrL - problem is not rootfs related ;(
<topfs2> btw vstehle and rsalveti I built xbmc with mesa-dev and it runs perfect with sgx
<topfs2> incase its of interest :)
<rsalveti> topfs2: yup, that's expected :-)
<rsalveti> the other way around that's not
<vstehle> Hi topfs2. Good to know.
<topfs2> ah ok :(
<topfs2> While I have about nil knowledge on the matter couldn't it be done by using the mesa-dev package?
<rsalveti> sebjan_: can you try the proposed package for the bug 665039 and report back the result?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665039 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Crash at boot on blaze board on wlan driver init (affects: 1) (heat: 306)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665039
<rsalveti> then we can close this bug
<rsalveti> I don't have a blaze to test
<orbarron> got a quick ?? --> can someone point me to the ubuntu's OMAP4 kernel location for pandaboard?
<rsalveti> orbarron: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<orbarron> rsalveti: thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-04
<topfs2> I keep getting these on pandaboard with ubuntu maverick
<topfs2> dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--configure):
<topfs2>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<topfs2> Is it known or have I done something stupid? :)
<hrw> moin
<playya__> moin
<sebjan_> rsalveti: yes, will do the test. Thanks for reminding me!
<hrw> rsalveti: found issue. natty initrd was wrong - replaced with maverick one and got it booted
<hrw>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<hrw> Mem:        993492     120172     873320          0      18744      62900
<rsalveti> hrw: cool, I don't think natty is tested already
<hrw> yep
<rcn-ee> hrw, saw the same thing on my beagles, something's wrong with natty's unitrd generation...
<hrw> thx
<repete> Hi all
<repete> Does OpenOffice.org work on Ubuntu 10.04 for ARM?
<repete> or 10.10 for that matter...
<dmart> don't have it in front of me right now, but I believe it works fine
<repete> dmart: thx
<alf_> rsalveti: Hi! I am trying to get the ubuntu 10.10 image on TI SDP omap4 to work. Unfortunately the installer crashes so I can't continue graphically. Furthermore I can't get any external mouse/keyboard to work :(. Any ideas how I can get a login prompt on the serial console?
<rsalveti> alf_: hm, did you try the blaze files?
<rsalveti> alf_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<alf_> rsalveti: Yes. I copied them to the boot partition. I also added console=/dev/ttyO2... I have console output but no login.
<rsalveti> alf_: problem is that the pre-installed image doesn't have any user, and expect the user to create one at the oem-config screen
<rsalveti> alf_: to have login you'll need to create one user (mounting at your host, and using chroot + qemu for example), and create the ttyO2 file at /etc/init
<rsalveti> then upstart will call the proper getty
<alf_> rsalveti: ok, I will try that. Thanks!
<rsalveti> but seems weird that you don't have any mouse and keyboard
<rsalveti> alf_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525611/
<rsalveti> ndec1: vstehle: do you know any hw difference that would make the omap 4 sdp board behave differently than blaze?
<rsalveti> alf_ currently got an sdp to work with, and I never saw anyone using and booting with current sw
<vstehle> rsalveti, I wonder if alf_ is using an ES2.x to begin with...
<rsalveti> vstehle: hm, true
<vstehle> alf_, you can login as root if you manually edit /etc/shadow and remove the '*' or '!' in the root password. Not recommended for a real system, but for debug it can help.
<alf_> vstehle: thanks. How can I tell if I have ES2.x?
<rsalveti> alf_: do you have "OMAP4430 ES2.0" at your dmesg?
<rsalveti> don't remember if the code is correct, but I believe it is at least to detect if it's 2.x or 1.x
<alf_> rsalveti: yes I do have "OMAP4430 ES2.0"
<alf_> rsalveti: and now I have a login :)
<rsalveti> alf_: problem is that the code to identify if it's an es2.0 is not that reliable, the default when it can't find the proper id is to assume it's using the latest one
<alf_> rsalveti: I also see an ES2 GP sticker on a chip
<rsalveti> that's better :-)
<alf_> rsalveti: vstehle: ndec1: for anyone who is interested my dmesg output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/525642/
<alf_> when I plug in a usb device nothing happens :( (eg no dmesg output)
<alf_> I have tried all 3 usb ports (hi-speed, full-speed, OTG)
<sveinse> Anyone with experience with PulseAudio on OMAP3?
<sveinse> I am considering using PA vs. ALSA for an application (generating 8channels of 24-bit@48kHz)
<rsalveti> alf_: hm, you should have at least touchscreen and keyboard working
<rsalveti> don't know about usb, don't know if it worked on blaze
<rsalveti> I don't think the smsc chip available at panda is also integrated at the sdp
<alf_> rsalveti: yes touch and onboard keyboard works... but they are a pain to use :S I can't even find how to backspace on that keyboard :P
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<rsalveti> alf_: touch screen and keyboard can at least help you finishing the pre-installed image boot
<rsalveti> now for usb maybe vstehle knows better
<alf_> rsalveti: Unfortunately the installation crashes and I can't read the message because it is insanely difficult to resize the window using the touch screen
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<alf_> rsalveti: in any case, I am pretty happy having console and ssh access (hopefully) for now
<vstehle> rsalveti, If I recall correctly, the USB on SDP will be in "slave" mode. Not what alf_ wants to connect a mouse.
<vstehle> Alternatively, synergy2 may help here :)
<vstehle> Log through UART, connect to network, install synergy, finish installer with PC keyboard and mouse.
<alf_> vstehle: interesting, I 'll give that a try later :)
<rsalveti> vstehle: got it
<rsalveti> yeah, over network can help :-)
<alf_> rsalveti: after installing omap4 drivers, when starting X I get "(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/pvr_dri.so failed" and the display is somewhat corrupted
<alf_> rsalveti: is this normal or have I missed some package?
<rsalveti> alf_: the AIGLX error is expected, not the corrupted screen
<rsalveti> alf_: did you reboot?
<rsalveti> just to be sure you're loading the pvr driver and calling pvrinit
<rsalveti> then loading the xserver with the pvr driver
<alf_> rsalveti: actually, sorry, it is corrupted only when running a plain xinit (xterm) session. Corrupted = black but when the mouse goes over something I can see the bg normally
<rsalveti> alf_: hm, also got that sometimes, it seems that it happens when the xserver is not running at the session 0
<rsalveti> for some reason it failed to load the first session, then it loaded the session 1
<rsalveti> you can check by your /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<rsalveti> I remember when I got this error my driver wasn't loaded correctly, because of a kernel update that didn't recompile the pvr driver
<rsalveti> do you get any other error at the kernel and the xorg.*.log?
<alf_> rsalveti: no errors... gdm works normally though, so no big deal :)
<rsalveti> hm
<alf_> rsalveti: is that "hm"=I need more info or "hm"=ok, such is life? ;)
<rsalveti> hm=I'm interested to know why this bug happens, but have no clue currently :-)
<rsalveti> it's black but the mouse fixes the region
<alf_> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> probably because the mouse pointer is correct at the x server, but don't know why the xterm is black
<rsalveti> I remember when I got this my kernel driver wasn't loaded correctly, once I fixed that this error stopped happening
<alf_> in my case the driver seems to work in general eg I have gdm + desktop and es2gears runs normally
<rsalveti> hm, if you just restart gdm and load the recovery session do you also get the weird black xterm?
<rsalveti> that's interesting
<hrw> is there a way to get armel ppa?
<persia> hrw, Best suggestion now is to wait: there was some talk at UDS about what would be required to enable them.  I'm not sure of current status.
<persia> Note that if it feels like you're waiting too long, porting Xen to ARM is always an available option :)
<alf_> rsalveti: so, it turns out that xterm in general has this problem, regardless of the session I run it in... (tried desktop, recovery, xinit)
<rsalveti> alf_: that's weird, just tested at my panda and it works fine
<hrw> persia: ok
<hrw> ;D
<alf_> rsalveti: gnome-terminal works fines, but urxvt exhibits the same behavior as xterm
<hrw> btw - does flash-kernel always require initrd?
<alf_> rsalveti: aha, urxvt with xft fonts works fine, the problem is with the bitmap fonts
<rsalveti> hrw: I think the default behavior is to look for an initrd
<rsalveti> alf_: interesting
<hrw> ko
<asac> NCommander: there?
<asac> NCommander: where and how is flash-kernel invoked?
<asac> rsalveti: ^^ ?
<rsalveti> asac: generally when updating the kernel package
<asac> i know that man ;)
<rsalveti> it'd make sense to call it also when updating the initrd, but don't know if it's doing this currently
<rsalveti> asac: so, what do you need to know exactly? :-)
<asac> where and how ;)
<asac> not when ;)
<asac> trigger, hardcoded postinst of kernel etc.
<asac> and if trigger, where is it ;)
<rsalveti> asac: flash-kernel has a hook at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/flash_kernel_set_root
<rsalveti> now need to check if the kernel also calls it directly
<asac> rsalveti: that one doesnt call flash-kernel though ;)
<asac> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/flash_kernel_set_root that is
<rsalveti> true
<rsalveti> argh, the kernel has lots of perl-scripts all around
<rsalveti> it's setting the bootloader as flash-kernel
<rsalveti> but need to trace how it's using it
<asac> rsalveti: where is it setting that?
<rsalveti> on the master tree: debian.master/control.d/vars.omap
<rsalveti> the same for omap 4
<rsalveti> but still don't know how it's using it, looking at the code atm
<rsalveti> seems to be related only with dependency
<hrw> hmm.. flash-kernel looks ugly
<hrw> lot of code duplication
<rsalveti> hrw: heheh, it is
<suihkulokki> I dont think it was really intended to grow from a simple script
<rsalveti> that's why we have some other blueprints that NCommander added to improve the arch detection
<hrw> generate_uImage(TMPMOUNT/uImage,/boot/uImage,0x80008080,0x80008080) is what most devices needs
<hrw> instead each machine has similar code to call mkimage, do backup of old kernel etc
 * hrw adds efikamx smartbook support 
<hrw> which is fun as I do not use initrd on it
<dmart> hrw: do you know how much SPI-NOR flash there is the the smartbooks
<dmart> Last time I saw a number it was 4MiB, which isn't enough for an initrd, but there's the option of booting via microSD / MMC/SD instead
<hrw> dmart: kernel has pata driver builtin so building from internal "ssd" is fine without initrd
<hrw> dmart: and by default kernel/initrd are read from pata drive
<hrw> dmart: if sd/mmc is in slot then boot.scr is read from there
<hrw> handy to test kernels
<dmart> hrw: ah, right.  SSD didn't used to be supported (the model I had didn't have any SSD)
<rsalveti> asac: update-initramfs calls flash-kernel
<rsalveti> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525757/
<asac> rsalveti: ack;)
<hrw> bug 671027 added
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671027 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add Efika MX Smartbook/Smarttop support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671027
<mpoirier> rsalveti ?
<rsalveti> mpoirier: ? ?
<mpoirier> Rodrigo, Kubuntu fellow, told me you tried to get the kernel going on the n900 but things werent' working properly.
<mpoirier> is this correct ?
<rsalveti> mpoirier: I got a working kernel, but didn't have time to check if everything was working
<rsalveti> got maverick booting, but then didn't have time to continue the work
<rsalveti> mpoirier: do you have a n900 around?
<rsalveti> I basically used the u-boot solution to boot the kernel and rootfs from the external sd card
<mpoirier> rsalveti: I don't - Scott Kitterman is supposed to have dropped one in the mail for me...
<mpoirier> yes indeed, that is a good solution.
<mpoirier> there seems to be good support already - there may not be too much to do...
<mpoirier> did X came up ?
<rsalveti> mpoirier: cool, I basically added the n900 meego patches on top of the maverick branch
<rsalveti> mpoirier: yep, was able to login at the gdm and etc
<mpoirier> ah ! so you did all the hard work.
<rsalveti> but the touchscreen didn't work well, the axis was inverted
<rsalveti> let me check if I pushed the latest stuff from my branch
<mpoirier> humm... Could be userspace space thing or wrong assumption in kernel land.
<hrw> axis can be changed in kernel
<rsalveti> yup
<hrw> it is common problem :D
<mpoirier> hrw: indeed.
<rsalveti> mpoirier: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=rsalveti/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/rsalveti-master-n900
<persia> mpoirier, You may also be looking for rbelem :)
<rsalveti> still need some love, and need to sync the config with the meego one
<mpoirier> rbelem, that's the IRC i was looking for...
<mpoirier> rsalveti: thanks
<hrw> bye
<rbelem> hey, mpoirier
<rbelem> :-)
<mpoirier> rbelem: hold on...
<mpoirier> rbelem: I'll get back to youi.
<rbelem> mpoirier, oki
<NCommander> asac: I'm herenow What do you mean on when its called?
<asac> NCommander: all sorted ;)
<asac> NCommander: just needed someone with other perspective to find where flash-kernel gets invoked ;)
<persia> asac, If you want to not invoke it for a specific environment, please add a stanza making it no-op, rather than killing the call.
<asac> persia: that was not the context ;)
 * asac wonders why everyone thinks i always want to kill something :-P
 * persia has hardware on which running flash-kernel is useless and annoying, and presumes everyone else has exactly the same wants and needs
<NCommander> persia: thats cause iMX51 hardware doesn't change /proc/cpuinfo
<persia> NCommander, At least all my i.MX51 hardware has distinguishable /proc/cpuinfo: but not all of it boots kernels from NAND.
<persia> So, if someone adds working in-archive kernels for my hardware, I'll put two different stanzas in flash-kernel to do different things.
<persia> (one of which would be no-op)
<NCommander> persia: distishable in what way?
<persia> Processor, CPU revision, Hardware, and Revision all differ.  I'll probably use Hardware in flash-kernel
<persia> Actually, maybe I'll just do that today, in advance of there being a working kernel, as long as I'm thinking about it (already had /proc/cpuinfo up for comparison for other reasons)
<persia> Only tricky bit being that NAND partitions are a bit of a joke, and there's no way to safely probe them.  Following the convention of maintaining manufacturer bootloader defaults is probably most polite, but not likely long-term best.
<persia> (but that affects every flash-kernel stanza, so ...)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-05
<achiang> is anyone about that understands qemu-debootstrap? i'm trying to understand the intent of the escape() function and the first sed expression is hurting my brain
<pcacjr> achiang: echo "$*" | sed "s/'/'\"'\"'/g; s/.*/'&'/  (is this one ?)
<achiang> pcacjr: yeah, i'm trying to figure out what that function is trying to protect against
<pcacjr> achiang: weird, maybe someone else can help us ;-)
<achiang> heh
<pcacjr> achiang: hm, it seems to change single quotes to double ones (or otherwise)
<achiang> pcacjr: maybe. why are there 3 single quotes in the 2nd part of the expression: '\"'\"'
<pcacjr> achiang: hm, indeed
<achiang> maybe this explains the intent http://backreference.org/2009/12/09/using-shell-variables-in-sed/
<achiang> but i still don't understand the expression
<pcacjr> achiang: from ' ' to '" "' ?
<pcacjr> ah, i give up :-)
<achiang> yeah, probably it's a form of this: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#toc-uh-22
<pcacjr> achiang: ok, '" "' avoids you having problem with space as an argument
<achiang> pcacjr: nod, that's what i think
<pcacjr> achiang: so, echo $* will print all those arguments, then it'll put the '" "' on each one of them...
<achiang> pcacjr: ok, i can believe that. :) thanks
<pcacjr> achiang: np, we got it! ;-)
<achiang> pcacjr: more you than me. ;)
<pcacjr> heh
<voipster3> hi
<voipster3> anyone have problems with update-apt-xapi using loads of cpu?
<hrw> shit. again got hit by broken initrd in natty ;(
<hrw> will have to build panda kernel which work without initrd ;D
<ogra_ac> whats broken ?
<hrw> ogra_ac: http://hrw.pastebin.com/drSncpRP
<hrw> if I use kernel+initrd from maverick then it boots
<ogra_ac> hrw, ugh, what made you create that mem arg on the cmdline ? that cant work
<hrw> ogra_ac: it does
<hrw> ogra_ac: I use panda headless for building packages
<hrw> and having 1GB instead of ~600MB is difference
<ogra_ac> hrw, doesnt matter
<ogra_ac> you need to define proper memor regions
<ogra_ac> see the maverick image cmdline
<ogra_ac> there are two mem args in it
<ogra_ac> also you can use the full 1G only on a certain set of boards
<ogra_ac> i didnt see boot failures due to it only massive build failures though
<ogra_ac> but in any case you need the two mem args
<hrw> ogra_ac: define 'certain set of boards'?
<devilhorns> ogra_ac, !!!!!! :P (Sorry, felt like shouting) :P
<hrw> and boot failure happens nevermind which mem options are used
<devilhorns> hmm, think I scared him away :(
<GrueMaster> devilhorns: Sup?
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, hey :)
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, how you been ? how's things ?
<GrueMaster> I'm in vacation recovery mode.  Spent a week with the in-laws (should be outlaws) on a cruise.
<devilhorns> ahh cool :) Where did you go ?
<GrueMaster> Key West, Cozumel, and Costa Maya.
<devilhorns> oh wow
<devilhorns> that had to be nice
<GrueMaster> I'm writing about it in my facebook notes.
<GrueMaster> It was interesting and I would do it again, sans relatives.
<devilhorns> hahaha
<devilhorns> that's always the case tho :)
<GrueMaster> A shirt I bought in Casa Maya sums them up:  "The good, the bad, and the stupid."
<devilhorns> lmfao
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, well, at least you had a vacation and a chance to relax (somewhat) :)
<GrueMaster> The real problem is that I felt like I was tagging along on my wife's vacation, not that we were vacationing together.
<devilhorns> ahh :/
<GrueMaster> And having knee issues the whole time didn't help at all.
<devilhorns> I'm sure it didn't ... not on a boat :)
<GrueMaster> The boat wasn't the problem.
<GrueMaster> Just a lot of walking on a knee that constantly threatened to give out.
<devilhorns> ahhh
<devilhorns> I thought it would be the rocking motion of the boat
<GrueMaster> But nightly simmering sessions in the hot tub with a long island iced tea helped a lot.
<GrueMaster> Boat hardly rocked at all.
<devilhorns> hahaha yea, hottubs rock ! :)
<GrueMaster> It felt more like it was sliding side to side.
<devilhorns> lol
<GrueMaster> Although one night it was moving quite a bit as the pool on the top deck was sloshing about.
<GrueMaster> It was interesting floating on my back in the pool while it was sloshing about.  Felt like I was in a tidal pool.
<devilhorns> hahaha
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, been trying to catch up w/ ogra this past week or so, but he seems to be remaining elusive :( guess things are a bit hectic around there ... with the conference and all
<GrueMaster> Yea, I've noticed.
<devilhorns> oh well, I'll try to catch him again tomorrow
<GrueMaster> Not sure, but he may be flying home tomorrow.
<devilhorns> ahh ok
<devilhorns> maybe I'll wait a day or so then
<GrueMaster> He should be back to his full ogra-ish self Monday, though.
<devilhorns> lol ok, that sounds good :)
<devilhorns> it's not an emergency or anything. Just trying to get some input as to if I should continue w/ the unity-efl stuff or what
<GrueMaster> That I can't tell you.  I don't have a complete picture yet for this cycle myself.  Just that I will be working hard.  :P
<Anssi_> Hi, I installed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall on Beagleboard. It should ask for new information, but it does not. It goes directly to login and I don not know working login/passwd. Any ideas? Is there a bug in the demo image or do you know working login/passwd?
<GrueMaster> It should launch oem-install which is a gui app that gathers user info, timezone, and locale data.
<GrueMaster> Did it run through the rootfs resize?
<Anssi_> I used ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz from
<Anssi_> It just booted in about 30 seconds and went to directly login
<Anssi_> I did not see any note about rootfs resize
<GrueMaster> Did you make any modifications to the image?  It should show a console screen indicating that it is resizing / and then it does a few system tweeks (triggering oem-install is one) before rebooting.
<Anssi_> I did not do any modification to the image. I just downloaded it and decompressed to SD card.
<GrueMaster> Using the zcat method?  If so, try gunziping the image then use "dd bs=4M if=<image file> of=<path to sd>".  I've seen some issues occasionally with the zcat method.
<Anssi_> Yes I used zcat
<Anssi_> Ok, I'll try that. I'll inform soon, how that works. If it works, mayby the webpage could also be updated.
<GrueMaster> If that works better for you, I'll update the wiki,
<Anssi_> Same thing :( I goes directly to login screen. At the beginning there is cursor shortly in the upper corner and then it goes to login. Nothing like "resizing" is not shown.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Is this a beagle C4 or beagleXM?
<Anssi_> I think mine is C3
<GrueMaster> Should still work.  Do you have a kernel in nand?
<Anssi_> Is there some way to "deep format" the SD card?
<GrueMaster> Yes, dd bs=4M if=/dev/zero of=<sd card>
<GrueMaster> Then reflash it.
<Anssi_> I don't remember. It has been several month since I have used the beagle board last time..
<GrueMaster> Do you have a serial console hooked up?
<Anssi_> Not currently.
<topfs2> zcat didn't work for me, dd did perfectly
<GrueMaster> It is highly probable that it is booting from nand, which would bypass the initialization on the image.
<Anssi_> I pressed user button, when resetting.. So it should boot from SD
<GrueMaster> Even if you hold the user1 button while reseting to load the boot loader & u-boot.bin from SD, it still uses the nand environment.
<GrueMaster> Very odd, but that is the behavior.
<Anssi_> Ok, how to disable the nand environment?
<hrw> you can avoid it using u-boot without nand support
<GrueMaster> You need to have a serial console hooked up to load the boot script from sd.
<Anssi_> So I should use following script? (copied from wiki) setenv bootcmd 'mmc init;fatload mmc 0 0x82000000 boot.scr;source 0x82000000'; setenv autostart yes; saveenv; boot
<GrueMaster> yes
<Anssi_> Ok, I'll have to set up serial console and fix the bootcmd. To be true there might be almost anything in NAND settings, since it was tuned quite a lot last winter..
<GrueMaster> I'll have to fire mine up to get the env I have.  Essentially, my environment looks for boot.scr on SD, and falls back to nand on fail.
<GrueMaster> Great for switching between Lucid & Maverick.
<GrueMaster> btw:  I updated the wiki to add dd instructions for people that have problems with zcat.
<GrueMaster> I'll update it again with bootenv changes for switching between nand booting & SD booting.
<Anssi_> Ok, I found my problem! My system is set up as "fatload mmc 0 82000000 uImage" So it loads kernel directly and does not enter the script? If I understand correctly..
<GrueMaster> Yea, that would do it.
<Anssi_> Now it seems to be doing resizing. Thank you very much for helping me out. I'll probably buy also pandaboard, if beagle seems too slow.. Do you have any idea when Digikey will start shipping pandas out?
<GrueMaster> I thought they were.  I do know that maverick on beagle (pre XM) is kind of painful due to low memory.
<GrueMaster> And I haven't had a chance to see if the netboot image works (it isn't officially supported).
<hrw|gone> argh...
<hrw|gone> ~kill natty initrds
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-06
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, poke poke
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, any interest in spinning a kernel with some crack patches applied? :D
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work, sure, do you have them hiding somwhere?
<cwillu> rcn-ee, I'm interested in a 2.6.36-ck2 :)
<cwillu> link in a sec
<cwillu> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/ck/patches/2.6/2.6.36/2.6.36-ck2/
<cwillu> build with sched_bfs and hz_1000 (or whichever that one is)
<rcn-ee> ah i see.. ;) yeah those would be interestint to see how they run on an omap. ;)
<cwillu> yep :)
<cwillu> I'd plan on doing a side-by-side test with otherwise identical configs
<cwillu> "I plan" rather
<rcn-ee> cwillu, give them a test. .;) http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/testing/2.6.36-ck/
<cwillu> that was quick
<rcn-ee> it would have been faster... ;) i haven't enabled the new btrfs stuff from 2.6.37 on my system. ;)
<cwillu> rcn-ee, thanks.  I'll be at the shop this afternoon, I'll give it a try then.  (Already loading them onto the board, but I've got no way of actually checking for performance from here :p)
<cwillu> rcn-ee, heh
<cwillu> was this omap native, or cross compiled?
<rcn-ee> it'll be cool to see your results..  it was cross compiled..a full build will take awhile. ;)
<cwillu> btrfs on small devices is much nicer in 2.6.37 now too
<cwillu> specifically, small devices can use a single block group for both metadata and data, which saves on some annoyingness
<cwillu> I can't remember, did lzo make it for 2.6.37?
<cwillu> that's another big one if compression is at all interesting to you
<rcn-ee> i think it did, last i tried it actually wouldn't boot.. but that might have been when it first entered..
<cwillu> lzo being so incredibly faster than gzip
<cwillu> it's not a format change;  you can select between gzip and lzo
 * cwillu checks the changelog
<cwillu> nope, didn't make it
<cwillu> okay, bed for a couple hours, and then ck-fueled crack-fun!
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-07
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, booting it now
<cwillu_at_work> (only have time for a quick test, will be looking at it more tonight)
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, appears to have locked up mid-boot :p
<cwillu_at_work> might have been network related
<cwillu_at_work> (i.e., that lovely ks8851 driver :p)
<cwillu_at_work> booted fine when I disconnected the network
<cwillu_at_work> actually, that may have been my mii trouble still
<cwillu_at_work> given that this image still has that enabled
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, nope
<cwillu_at_work> locked up about 30 seconds after I had a network address assigned
<cwillu_at_work> k, resetting it and heading back out for a bit
<cwillu_at_work> (with the network disconnected);  if it's still alive when I get back, I'm going to assume that's what it is
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, box is still up 5 hours later with the network disconnected
 * cwillu_at_work reconnects the network
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, forgot to update;  hang within moments of restarting network manager to configure the interface
<cwillu_at_work> trying again with a usb adapter instead
<RobotGuy> What is the password to the minimal armel image for Maveric 10.10?
<RobotGuy> The omap login requires a password. :(
<ogra> no, it doesnt
<RobotGuy> Then how to I get into it?
<ogra> you use the uaer and password you created in the oem installer
<ogra> *user
<RobotGuy> There is no account I created.
<RobotGuy> It was all automatic.
<ogra> the initrd enables oem-config on first boot., after the initial automatic reboot you get dropped into the oem installer
<RobotGuy> I followed these instructions: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<ogra> thats not the ubuntu image
<RobotGuy> ogra: It did not allow me to create an account.
<RobotGuy> It boots up as Ubuntu Maveric 10.10
<ogra> sure, its a third party community image
<ogra> talk to its creator :)
<ogra> (or read the wiki properly, seems he hadded the info you look for)
<ogra> *added
<RobotGuy> Ubuntu 10.10 omap ttyS2
<RobotGuy> I don't see any account and password I should be using.
<ogra> Maverick 10.10
<ogra> Default user: ubuntu pass: temppwd
<ogra> Get prebuilt image:
<ogra> ...
<RobotGuy> What is the login?
<ogra> anyway, its not one of the official images ... i suggest waiting until its creator comes around
<RobotGuy> I just want to get ubuntu working on my beagle-xm.
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Want to Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Build a rootfs from scratch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  wanna cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Maverick is out ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/see teh channel topic
<ogra> ergh
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Want to Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Build a rootfs from scratch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  wanna cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Maverick is out ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/
<ogra> see the channel topic
 * ogra has to go ...
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-31
<CodeWar> do we have openjdk compiled for ARM?
<CodeWar> never mind ... Java SE for embedded from Oracle seems to have ARM support
<MrBIOS> anybody alive?
<XorA> everyone is partying it up in Orlanda I think
<MrBIOS> XorA: I know, I'm here :)
<MrBIOS> less of a party, that happens later
<XorA> you guys managed to make Orlando dull, Im real dissapointed :-D
<MrBIOS> XorA: it's drab and rainy outside too, just for us :)
<Quintasan> lilstevie: ping
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-01
<lilstevie> Quintasan: pong
<sveinse> I'm looking for gdb-arm-linux-gnueabi compiled for natty (running on i386/amd64). I found it once, but Google is surprisingly resultless this time. Anyone knows where I can find it?
<sveinse> I had (lost in a disk crash) gdb-arm-linux_gnueabi_7.2-1ubuntu7_i386.deb. I recall it came from some PPA. Perhaps hrw was involved - don't remember
<GrueMaster> sveinse: You might try asking on #linaro, but keep in mind that UDS/Linaro Connect is going on this week.
<nhg> has anyone tried the 11.10 ubuntu release on a panda?  If so, do you know which codecs are supported for video playback?
<nhg> ARM codecs would be fine...just wanted to know which codecs are supported at what resolution etc
<robclark_> nhg, libav (formerly ffmpeg) should be supported
<robclark_> should be enough to manage up to 720p in some circumstances..
<nhg> robclark: ok thanks...will try that
<Quintasan> lilstevie: ping
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Or whatever, I am at UDS and I heard that toshiba AC100 drivers might work with our Transformers and they are available
<Quintasan> Also, let me talk to someone from arm team if we could host your images for transformer
<infinity> rsalveti: *poke*
<infinity> rsalveti: You should have subscribed me to that minimal image spec.  I'm double-booked again. :/
<infinity> rsalveti: Well, I'm double-booked because I should be there, but only just found out about it. :P
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Or I could put it on my people.ubuntu.com account
<Quintasan> Just reupload it somewhere please :)
<rsalveti> infinity: that's why I sent the email almost one week ago :-)
<rsalveti> for people to subscribe the blueprints
<rsalveti> infinity: and the session is part of the schedule for quite a while already, you should have subscribed them :-)
<infinity> rsalveti: Scanning all the blueprints for interest is painful.  If you have more stuff you want me to attend, please subscribe me. :P
<rsalveti> infinity: ok
<highvoltage> ogra_: are you familiar with this thingy? http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/01/beaglebone-offers-up-arm-a8-processor-linux-and-10-second-boot/
<ogra_> highvoltage, looks nice, but i guess its just another beagleboard ripoff
<travalas> So I've been playing around with ubuntu on the beagle board, and it seems to work fairly well.  But I'm looking for something with a bit more hardware specs, like a sata line and gigabit ethernet.  Is there a board that is good that fits those specs?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> there are boards that have sata
<ogra_> there are borads that have gigE
<hallyn> NCommander: tegra kernel used to have CONFIG_BRIDGE=m right?  seems to be off now?
<ogra_> i dont think there is one with both atm
<ogra_> hallyn, which tegra kernel ?
<ogra_> ac100 ?
<ogra_> hallyn, if so, janimo maintains that
<hallyn> yeah ac100
<ogra_> janimo, ^^^
<janimo> hallyn, I can add it back
<hallyn> janimo: that'd be great
<janimo> in another update for oneiric
<hallyn> needed for lxc
<hallyn> ogra_: janimo: thanks!
<janimo> ogra_, we most definitely need to keep in sync wit x86 on all our kernels to avoid such situations
<ogra_> janimo, well, i thought i did that :)
<janimo> for ac100 is on my todo list
<janimo> along wot switching to 3.x
<janimo> ogra_, well you underestimated the effects of my taking over the kernel :)
<janimo> I based it off defaultconfig but looked at the diffs from your tree
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> ah
<janimo> I do not remember missing bridge though strangelty
<janimo> as I added things back
<ogra_> well, many options i adfded were after people like hallyn asked for a feature ...
<ogra_> along with the fact that i aligned with the omap4 config beyond that
<janimo> ogra_, weird I do not see config_bridge set in the 2.6.38-1.3 kernel package either
<ogra_> might have fallen off the shelf then, i think i had it on in .37
<janimo> and I do not remember seeing it in the diffs I made between my packaging and the original
<janimo> ogra_, could be
<janimo> the effects of not using revision control :P
<travalas> ogra: what would be a good example of both of those
<ogra_> i think the mx53 has sata
<ogra_> you need to google for gigE support, i dotn know any board from the top of my head, some marvell boards surely have it.
<travalas> any idea how good is marvell compared to ti or freescale when it comes to interacting with developers?
<NCommander> hallyn: poke ogra_  on that
<ogra_> geez, read the backlog :P
<ogra_> NCommander, i dont maintain that kernel
<hallyn> oh, is it a buggy driver?
<hallyn> (or was that in reference to somethign else)
<ogra_> hallyn, what do you refer to ?
<hallyn> 'dont maintain that kernel';  IIUC NCommander was just telling me to poke you about my wireless on ac100 doing the 'connect/disconnect' dance
<ogra_> hallyn, yes, that was to NCommander, i wouldnt use such a tone towards other people in here *g*
<Quintasan> Will ac100 drivers work on transformer? I believe both have tegra2
<ogra_> hallyn, (he has a habit of not reading the backlog so i have to answer the same thing twice ... )
<ogra_> Quintasan, very unlikely, better use lilstevie's image
<hallyn> ogra_: ok :)  So I don't want to be a pest, but if you do know of anything that will make wireless stable again, plz do share
<Quintasan> ogra_: It's not hw accelerated I believe
<Quintasan> ogra_: Plus, his host went down :P
<ogra_> hallyn, there is a HW hack but thats very tricky
<ogra_> wlan should be rock solid 90% of the times
<ogra_> though i must admit on the overloaded UDS network even my ac100 has probs and thats been 100% reliable up to now
<hallyn> hm,
<hallyn> i also had problems in the hotel room on 'tower2' network, so not sure i can blame the overloaded network
<ogra_> (here i currently just click disable/enable network in NM and i have everything up and running in less than 5sec though)
<ogra_> hallyn, well, you can open the frame of the LCD, cut the aluminum shouled that accidentially covers the wlan antenna on the top left edge and re-assemble the display again
<hallyn> ok, all of network, not just wireless?  i'll try that i guess
<ogra_> *shield
<hallyn> heh, i tried to find a reference to that through google but failed
<ogra_> hmm
<hallyn> (just to see some pictures and tips on hwo to open it up)
<hallyn> (without ruiing the screen)
<ogra_> hallyn, ask in #ac100 for the pictured step by step guide, probably someone remembers the url
<ogra_> there should also be irclogs somewhere from that channel, it was announced there
<hallyn> ogra_: thx, just about out of power, will do that tomorrow
<ogra_> good luck :)
<Quintasan> Hmmm.
<hallyn> ogra_: well, whaddya know - i did the disable/enable networkign and am back for now
<hallyn> (and since i'm not tethered over my phone, my remaining battery life just doubled :)
<lilstevie> ogra_ Quintasan they will work
<lilstevie> but you need to use the right kernel image
<hallyn> so i guess it appears to be a driver problem after all
<lilstevie> Quintasan: and the correct kernel is buggy as all hell
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-02
<lilstevie> ogra_: trimslice has both sata and gigE, well kinda anyway
<lilstevie> sata is supplied from a usb interface
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Did you happen to find a hpst?
<lilstevie> Quintasan: also, I will have an image back up online soon, I just changed webhosts, cause the last one sucked, like majorly, but I am updatting to a oneiric base
<lilstevie> updating*
<lilstevie> then I will upload the new image
<lilstevie> new image is a lot smaller, so quicker flash with nvflash
<Quintasan> lilstevie: the rootfs will be running oneiric? awesome \p/
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> but I need to get through some homework first
<Quintasan> Let me know when it's up so I will get to testing and mirroring it
<lilstevie> got a major presentation tomorrow that is 70% of the semesters mark
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Good luck, I'm eager to test stuff here
<Quintasan> UDS Qt showcase made me want to install Linux :P
<lilstevie> Quintasan: well about that, I am also going to include a metadata xml to track so mirrors can keep up to date
<lilstevie> hah yeah QT works nice on the tf
<lilstevie> well at least it does on mer
<Quintasan> Today at uds Qt guys had a showcase
<lilstevie> only run one Qt app on ubuntu
<Quintasan> With accelerated gl QML looks simply stunning
<lilstevie> yeah IK :p
<lilstevie> I will also be including an option to use the accel kernel with the new oneiric based kit
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Splendid.
<lilstevie> Quintasan: but just be aware, it is pretty buggy
<twb> lilstevie: don't forget about me!
<lilstevie> it will be pushed wrapped in yellow and black warning tape
<lilstevie> twb: it will also have a precompiled u-boot in there so yeah, you wont be forgotten
<Quintasan> lilstevie: I am a developer, bugs are my friends
<Quintasan> :)
<lilstevie> twb: I am finishing my last major piece of work for uni right now
<Quintasan> lilstevie: When I do not have to deal with bugs, I introduce them :P
<lilstevie> Quintasan: heh well depending on bootloader you can end up with graphical corruption
<lilstevie> or if you use the other, artifacting
<lilstevie> twb: you do know as of last commit the kernel will work on the asus bootloader
<lilstevie> there is just a tonne of artifacting that occurs
<lilstevie> particularly in blacks
<twb> lilstevie: mm, but u-boot would still be better
<twb> lilstevie: I guess I will try CrOS kernel with asus bootloader next weekend, tho
<lilstevie> twb: that is debatable
<lilstevie> the artifacting is actually less of a problem than random vram corruption
<twb> lilstevie: with u-boot I can boot a rescue image off the SD card, which means I can change rescue image easily
<lilstevie> twb: true, but you can also keep a rescue kernel in the recovery kernel slot of the asus bootloader
<lilstevie> and when you are sure you have a stable image you just dd it in place
<twb> I realize that but SD card gives me more flexibility
<twb> Like "oops I forgot to put <foo> in my rescue image, now I can't actually rescue with it."
<twb> With an SD card that is solved by just slapping the SD into something else and chrooting
<twb> If it's on the emmc then I have to nvflash
<lilstevie> heh well rescue images should be updated at a slower rate than active kernel :p
<twb> I guess I could always have an SOS kernel that's has root= set to the SD card
<lilstevie> anyway, at this point u-boot is behind the asus bootloader in viability
<lilstevie> yeah
<Crisco> is there a way to add a compatible repository to a Jaunty machine that will allow me to download PHP 5 and MySQL and the required apache plugins?
<Crisco> since Jaunty is no longer supported I can't use apt
<twb> Crisco: jaunty repos might be available on whatever the archive repo host is called
<twb> Although it would be better to upgrade to a supported release if you can
<Crisco> I'm not sure if I can
<Crisco> I'll try, but from what I've seen the SheevaPlug is pretty tempermental when it comes to upgrading or changing distrobution
<twb> Oh yeah, those
<twb> Good luck with that :-/
<twb> Although you can ignore the mtd and tell u-boot to just boot a supported release off USB
<twb> Way back when they first came out, I did that to get Debian to boot, because Debian didn't support mtd at the time (maybe still doesn't?)
<Crisco> I really don't want to change my install...
<Crisco> it took a while to get everything (znc, supybot, apache, dyndns-update, various other tools) running together
<Crisco> I think I'm going to look for another repo
<twb> Sure, I'm just putting that idea on the table
<Crisco> if it becomes too much of a hassle to do this, I might just copy all my configuration files and upgrade to debian
<fader> Hey folks, does anyone know if there is accelerated graphics support for the Freescale Quickstart board (imx53) under oneiric?  It seems graphically very slow .
<WaltherFI> Hello folks
<WaltherFI> I was just wondering what is the status of Ubuntu running on Raspberry Pi
<WaltherFI> Previously it was stated that it would be running Ubuntu, but apparently for some reason they've taken that statement back
<WaltherFI> "Because of issues with newer releases of Ubuntu and the ARM processor we are using, Ubuntu can’t commit to support Raspberry Pi at the moment." from the FAQ of the RaspberryPi
<WaltherFI> Would anyone like to clarify what these "issues" are and how much worl would it require to get Ubuntu running on the device?
<WaltherFI> I would definitely want to get a couple of these magnificent devices and help debugging and developing - if it is not impossible
<ogra_> WaltherFI, well, the raspberry is simply not armv7, ubuntu only supported non v7 for the first two releases of the arm port ... and that only because it took that time to make everything default to v7
<ogra_> WaltherFI, we wont go back
<ogra_> in fact we even go further with it this release by dropping support for soft floatingpoint operations
<WaltherFI> mhm. How hard would it be to make it work? i.e., what would it require?
<suihkulokki> WaltherFI: recompiling the whole ubuntu
<ogra_> WaltherFI, a team of say 5 people working fulltime on it to port the archive back to v5, about 5 really fast arm buildmachines, diskspace on the archive servers
<ogra_> thats just over the thumb
<WaltherFI> okay, thanks
<ogra_> in the end the answer is money
<WaltherFI> hm... would it be possible through a virtual machine of some sort the?
<suihkulokki> it would hardly require 5 people unless you quote a consulting company ;)
<WaltherFI> just curious, I lack quite much in knowledge
<ogra_> WaltherFI, well, its like someone releases a new board with a true i386 chip and actually expects suse, fedora or ubuntu to run on that
<ogra_> i think debian and gentoo would be the only ones actually still running on a true i386
<ogra_> (though i would expect a lot of work to make all gentoo builds actually ignore the newer instruction sets)
<WaltherFI> Just curious, how come it runs fedora and arch - and debian?
<WaltherFI> I know ubuntu is not essentially debian, but debian-based
<ogra_> they all didnt optimize for the recent arm arches
<ogra_> yes, thats why our first arm release was actualy supporting the same set of cpu's as debian does
<WaltherFI> hm. I have to go now, but let's continue this discussion later
<WaltherFI> I would love to see Ubuntu running on that board, one way or another
<GrueMaster> suihkulokki: It would take several people to fix build issues and test thestack to make sure everything works.
<WaltherFI> I think I recall seeing something like chrooting to debian or fedora on top of maemo smartphone
<GrueMaster> WaltherFI: Maemo smart phones are armv7 core.
<WaltherFI> ahh, that explains
<WaltherFI> anyway, be back later
<suihkulokki> GrueMaster: the same software compiles and runs fine as armv5 on debian...
<GrueMaster> suihkulokki: All 14k packages and libraries?  Have they been tested?  Does Banshee (for example) run?
<lilstevie> ogra_: which release drops softfp
<xranby> i know that marcos have tested to run banshee on armhf and it fail  (gray screen)
<xranby> debian-armhf
<janimo> fader, there's no publicaly available accelerated graphics stack for mx53 unfortunately
<suihkulokki> GrueMaster: thats a silly compare since it doesn't work on ubuntu armv7 either =)
<janimo> you can use the factory image that is shipped with the board on sd card I guess
<GrueMaster> I fixed it last Wednessday on theflight down, but I still need to do more testing.  it will be an SRU soon.
<GrueMaster> suihkulokki: ^^
<suihkulokki> GrueMaster: is there some reason to believe the fix is armv7 specific?
<GrueMaster> I really can't say, but with the state of mono, it is highly possible.  And my fix is more of a workaround.
<GrueMaster> I still have to root cause the issue.
<GrueMaster> Last cycle, we ran into an issue with the mono atomic handler (i.e. there wasn't one for arm).
<GrueMaster> So the true problem with banshee couldvery well be in the mono jit and could be armv7 specific (bad in-line assembly, etc).
<WaltherFI> Hello again
<avinashhm> Hi Friends, does any one use powerdebug with busybox Filesystem ?
<ogra_> not really a typical ubuntu setup
<ogra_> (busybox is only used in the initrd in ubuntu)
<avinashhm> ogra_, yeah , i agree ; i wanted to debug powermangement ; hence i wanted to use busybox ...
<avinashhm> is there any minimal ubuntu, which is like <100mb .. not much devices like dss, etc active .. any minimal edition ?
<ogra_> look for ubuntu-core
<ogra_> its a rootfs tarball ... the most minimal OS to run apt by definition
<avinashhm> ogra_, thanks very much ; i ll check for ubuntu-core ..
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/oneiric/release/
<ogra_> note that there is neither a user nor a rootpw, you should chroot into  it and at least set a rtootpw before you first boot it
<ogra_> avinashhm, if you work on linaro, why dont you use their nano image
<avinashhm> ogra_, i work on TI .. just wanted to use that tool ; i was not aware of nano image
<ogra_> well, not much different from -core
<Quintasan> lilstevie: I know I am annoying but where be me images? :P
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-03
<stephen_> any luck with pandaboard and the oneric ti-omap repo?
<stephen_> I have added them and installed the packages, seem to have a dependancy issue with ubuntu-extras-multimedia and totem now crashes...
<jkfangTW> I tried ubuntu-Maverick ( 10.10) on pandaboard with 1080p hardware decoder.
<jkfangTW> Does anyone has the same experience ?
<twb> jkfangTW: if you have a problem, describe the problem
<jkfangTW> twb: I can display 1080p video properly in fullscreen. But it will fail on window-mode, especially when the window is smaller then the actual size of the video.
<jkfangTW> Have you idea why this will happen ?
<twb> Not me, sorry
<jkfangTW> It's okay. I think a lot people want the patch of this problem......
<WaltherFI> Hello again, I posted the Raspberry Pi thing to the forums to get some publicity :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11421007#post11421007
<ogra_> WaltherFI, hmm, i thought i was clear ... raspberry-pi support wont and cant happen unless they change their cpu
<ogra_> (or someone does a port on his own dime)
<ogra_> WaltherFI, and your questions were alreadey answered in bug 848154 in september
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848154 in ubuntu "ARM version not supporting V6 RaspPi" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848154
<WaltherFI> Ah, I didn't look at the bug database
* GrueMaster changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Get oneiric while it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<highvoltage> ogra_: would hardware like this work ok with Ubuntu? I'm tempted to get one and try to put together an unofficial Edubuntu installer for it: http://news.in.msn.com/technology/article.aspx?cp-documentid=5564859
<GrueMaster> highvoltage: If youwant, you can add it to the wish list on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19541/ubuntu-arm-p-one-consumer-device-per-cycle/
<GrueMaster> Currently, we have no support for it.
<highvoltage> GrueMaster: thanks, will do
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-04
<lilstevie> Quintasan: what time is it there?
<lilstevie> Quintasan: FWIW 2 scripts left to complete, flash configs which are quick to generate, and then the image :p
<Quintasan> lilstevie: it's 22:00
<Quintasan> SO, tomorrow's the day? \o/
<lilstevie> Quintasan: tomorrow is the day :)
<lilstevie> Quintasan: it should be all up within 12hours
<lilstevie> new flashkit will be first
<Quintasan> all sorts of awesome
<Quintasan> I'm dying to use vim :O
<lilstevie> followed by the new rootfs, the rootfs takes a bit longer because unless I can manage to get my VPS to cooperate I can't patch the image on it, and will have to spend hours uploading the image
<lilstevie> haha
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> I'm dying to let the people at UDS drool :p
<lilstevie> this release is upgrading the tag as well :p
<Quintasan> ChickenCutlass is not going to be surprised :o
<lilstevie> haha I know he wont :p
<lilstevie> what ever happened to him though I must ask, kinda lost touch with him
<Quintasan> "I know that guy whose nick is ChickenCutlass knows something about hw accel on Transformer"
<Quintasan> How the hell I am supposed to find him here
<lilstevie> heh
<Quintasan> And 5 minutes later I was talking to him and did not even notice
<Quintasan> @_@
<lilstevie> lol
<Quintasan> lilstevie: He is here at UDS
<Quintasan> :P
<lilstevie> lI was initially working with him, but I stopped catching him
<lilstevie> he kinda dropped away from the chan
<Quintasan> He told me about the toshiba ac100 drivers
<lilstevie> yeah, and the kernel tweaking needed :p
<lilstevie> I still don't know what approach he used
<Quintasan> Turns out that we both had the same source of information :O
<Quintasan> Want me to ask him
<Quintasan> ?
<lilstevie> yeah, actually that would be good
<Quintasan> I might as well as grab him tomorrow and make him join chan
<lilstevie> heh, well he was in another chan for a while
<Quintasan> What time is it that where you are?
<lilstevie> but tz's are a pain and we kept missing eachother
<lilstevie> it is 13:10
<Quintasan> friday?
<lilstevie> yeah
<Quintasan> oh fuck
<Quintasan> its like 15 hours of differnce
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> brb, getting luncgh
<Quintasan> lilstevie: make me a me list of what you want me to ask him and we will somehow get it done
<lilstevie> lunch even
<Quintasan> too much "me" there lol
<lilstevie> I just want to know the approach he used to get the accel drivers working, our route was porting 2.6.38
<lilstevie> wondering if we have just massively duped work
<Quintasan> I see, I'll look around if he is still up
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Hah, not able to find him. Maybe he went to sleep. I'll look for him tomorrow
<lilstevie> heh kk
 * Quintasan is too sleepy
<lilstevie> well its ok, get some sleep, you might awake to a nice gift :p
<Quintasan> :D
<grahams> Hi, great to see this channel.
<grahams> I have a arm based dreamplug and I'd be interested in installing and testing the 11.10 ubuntu server. Is there a guide on how I could start on this journey?
<ojn> grahams, current ubuntu releases require a v7-compliant processor, and the marvell kirkwood is only implementing ARMv5.
<grahams> Thanks Ojn, do you know if v5 devices will be supported in the future? Most of the plugs (Sheeva etc.) are v5
<ojn> grahams, I don't think so. jaunty and karmic was supported on v5, but I think the plan is to only support v7+ on future releases. I don't follow ubuntu's plans all that closely though.
<twb> It's the ARM equivalent of not supporting 286s anymore
<twb> It allows the resulting code to be faster on the newer generation hardware
<ojn> faster and smaller, since thumb2 is available.
<grahams> I don't believe v5 = 286, there are lots of new devices using v5. There are also Debian Wheezy images out there with 3.0.4 kernels. I find it odd that Ubuntu is ignoring the 1000's of Plugs that are still shipping. I'll stick with debian for now. Thanks for the answers.
<twb> grahams: Debian has two ARM flavours -- armel and armhf.  Basically Ubuntu only has the latter because (presumably) they can't be bothered supporting older designs -- even if those older designs are appearing in new devices.
<twb> (And the reason Debian is more armel than armhf is because it moves slowly ;-)
<lilstevie> twb: actually ubuntu is armel :p well armv7el
<twb> Yes yes
<lilstevie> hf is something entirely different :p
<twb> So then let us say debian has "boring" and "fancy pants" flavours, and Ubuntu has a common one somewhere in between
<grahams> Makes sense for Ubuntu to focus a new project on the newer CPU designs.
<grahams> Good luck with the project, alas I do not have a v7 device
<lilstevie> most newer devices are v7 anyway
<twb> mm
<twb> I was surprised his wasn't, tbh
<lilstevie> heh, I wasn't
<lilstevie> those plug devices are all the same CPU
<twb> They blow
<twb> At least the sheeva does (I have one); and I heard the newer ones overheat if you run both ethernet interfaces are full speed
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> the sheeva gets quite hot when it's just sitting there
<lilstevie> so does the trimplice tbh
<lilstevie> trimslice*
<gildean> ojn: there is also a maverick version for arm v5 iirc
<gildean> speaking about trimslice, i started making this page for future projects: http://julkinen.salaliitto.com/trimslice/
<gildean> all the buttons should now function, except the search-bar
<gildean> even the terminal actually does things
<gildean> i stole it from omg!ubuntu
<lilstevie> heh
<sveinse> I see from the rootstock script that the group 'fuse' is added, but without any comments. How come it's added explicitly in the installer?
<sveinse> ^^ rsalveti or ogra_  perhaps
<twb> lilstevie: looking at build_kernel.sh, I see -j$(grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l) -- suggest instad -j$(getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN || echo 1).
<lilstevie> not my script :p
<twb> k
<twb> most of it seems to be files new nvidia/google-copyright files -- are these snarfed from the asus kernel tarball?
<lilstevie> ?
<twb> 828153e1ca207b83da2fed628271965d933fd1a9 -- Split the tf101 device from picasso to make it easier to work with.
<lilstevie> no
<twb> So I guess they're copied from other files in the same git repo
<lilstevie> all I did was grab board-picasso*
<lilstevie> and split them off
<twb> Righto
<twb> Ugh, just powered the tf101 up again since a couple weeks ago, and it's go no juice again
<twb> Either the damn thing uses non-trivial amounts of battery when halted (as in "shutdown -h now") or it turns itself on all the time when I'm not watching
<Quintasan|TF> ogra_: haha, no luck, I installed the driver and rebooted and no X
<Quintasan|TF> :)
<Quintasan|TF> brr
 * Quintasan|TF has a streak of bad luck
<sveinse> Any one here known with qemu core dumping when running 'apt-get install openssh-server' in an armel chroot (using binfmt emulation)? It happens on i386 natty, but not on amd64 natty. I am currently testing for oneiric.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-05
<twb> lilstevie: ok so cros is built now; I guess I need to grok abootimg next?
<twb> Is the abootimg config file (e.g. $bootsize etc) the same for my CrOS 2.6.38 as the one that shipped with your 2.6.36-based tarball?
<twb> Hmm, another strange thing -- holding voldn gets me into asus bootloader's "android or factory reset?" UI, and but if I pick the latter it boots normally and goes into X, whereas it ought to be running the SOS kernel which has single
<lilstevie> twb: the bootsize is the same size as the partition
<lilstevie> also did you make sure to hit vol-up within 5 secs
<twb> Yeah, I got the little onscreen thing which has an icon of android on the right, and some factory reset type thing on the left
<twb> AIUI the left icon actually means SOS
<lilstevie> hm that shouldn't happen
<lilstevie> if you press vol-down with power and don't press vol-up within 5 seconds that menu shows up
<lilstevie> that is the datawipe menu
<twb> OK so that's the wrong menu
<lilstevie> yeah, when you press vol-down, there is a bit of writing that shows at the top left that says "press <vol-up> to boot RCK
<lilstevie> "
<twb> I can't seem to get to that
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> did you manually flash the SOS kernel
<twb> Not sure what you mean
<lilstevie> how did you flash up the device
<twb> What's on there now is basically the 2.6.36 setup you prepared as linux-flash-kit
<lilstevie> ok, well I didn't flash an SOS kernel
<twb> Hm
<twb> I appear to be doing so
<lilstevie> not with pure
<lilstevie> you would need to manually prepare and flash your SOS kernel
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/142822/
<twb> AFAIK that's what I put on there a few weeks back.
<lilstevie> hm
<happydebugging> Oneric on Pandaboard. Distorted display at install and afterwards. Are there known issues with HDMI to DVI? HDMI to DVDI-D Cable is known good.
<misham> Hello.  I've compiled a kernel for my BeagleBoard-xM rev C using Linus' git tree and when I boot it, it hangs on mmcblk0: p1 p2
<misham> how would I debug this problem?
<twb> Well, that line is it finding two partitions on the first MMC (SD card) block device.
<twb> Not sure why that's hanging, tho
<misham> it is finding those partitions
<misham> here's full boot log: https://gist.github.com/1341243
<misham> at least I think it's finding 2 partitions
<Dawgmatix> hello i am trying to run the ubuntu oneiric preinstalled image on a beagleboard xm and cannot get the board to boot
<Dawgmatix> boot has errors like - Wrong Image Format for bootm command, ERROR: can't get kernel image
<Dawgmatix> are there any folks here successfully using the beagleboard xm?
<ben22> Hello. May I ask a question regarding an armv5 chip in this channel?
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: whats this I hear about new flashkit and stuff :D :D :D
<sveinse> Any activity here now? Anyone running i386 Natty? Would be nice if anyone could confirm #886690.
<sveinse> bug 886690
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 886690 in qemu-linaro "qemu segfaults in armel chroot on i386 host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886690
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-06
<rsalveti> sveinse: did you try with latest qemu-linaro from https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/tools?
<sveinse> rsalveti: Yes. I just commented it on the bug. It works using the newer backported qemu
<rsalveti> sveinse: great, so at least you have a working version
<sveinse> Yes. This was a serious blocker for us, since the build server is running i386 natty...
<sveinse> rsalveti: Did you see my question the other day? For some reason rootstock adds the fuse group, but without any explanation to why. Do you recall if it was a particular reason?
<rsalveti> sveinse: hm, don't remember the reason why it was added
<rsalveti> sveinse: any issues with it?
<sveinse> rsalveti: Nope. Just ooi, so don't bother. In fact, I'm not using rootstock any more. I'm using qemu-debootstrap instead. But when changing over from rootstock to deboostrap, I had to ensure my script had similar setup to rootstock, and that's when I discovered the fuse setting.
<rsalveti> sveinse: I'd recommend you to use live-build if you can
<rsalveti> I know there's support for qemu at the latest live-build version
<rsalveti> and you can hook scripts and etc
<sveinse> rsalveti: I'll check it out. However we are satisfied with way debootstrap works. I.e. run debootstrap and then apt-get install everything under chroot qemu emulation. The only risk is the qemu armel emulation during dpkg install when building the rootfs on an intel host. But it has proved to work successfully on a larger set of prototypes.
<rsalveti> sveinse: yeah, great
<rsalveti> and it seems for precise mono, tomboy and banshee was removed from desktop
<rsalveti> then no mono issue when cross debootstraping the desktop anymore :-)
<sveinse> rsalveti: I'm doing it in two steps: I'm debootstrapping to minimal, and then include the rest under chroot. And our app is not using desktop, its Qt QWS, so no X11.
<rsalveti> cool, then you can build it quickly
<sveinse> But one of the developers are talking about adding mono. Should I expect issues with installing it under chroot?
<rsalveti> sveinse: yup, there are quite a few issues when installing mono packages
<rsalveti> sveinse: bug 530000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530000 in qemu-kvm "mono assembly installation under qemu-arm-static hangs" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530000
<sveinse> rsalveti: good to know. Does this also include native installation of mono on armel?
<rsalveti> nops, just under qemu iirc
<sveinse> rsalveti: One thing I've been considering, is to only run dpkg unpack in image creation, and wait to do configure until the customer boots the product. I suppose this is the same as running the second stage natively
<rsalveti> sveinse: ye
<rsalveti> yes
<rsalveti> depending on the amount of packages you have, it's quite a sane solution
<rsalveti> and you don't rely on qemu anymore
<sveinse> Except that "See I bought this product. Now I just have to wait 20 minutes for it to start for the first time"
<rsalveti> well, it all depends on the amount of packages you have
<rsalveti> and for sure some packages could be changed to avoid doing stuff at the post inst
<sveinse> rsalveti: Would it be possible to debootstrap the first stage on intel, and then move the root into a chroot on a armel native and run the second stage using a chroot there?
<sveinse> E.g. does that resolve the mono issues, right?
<rsalveti> sveinse: yes
<sveinse> rsalveti: BTW I don't know if there is much activity on rootstock, but during an installation of a package I discovered that it can be smart to dpkg-divert /sbin/start since some packages tries to start the services from their postinst's.
<rsalveti> yeah, this would help avoiding starting services while running with qemu
<rsalveti> I need to spend some time on it, to at least fix some of the bugs
<rsalveti> but we're kind of moving to live-build now
<sveinse> yup, just a suggestion
<rsalveti> but yeah, useful, thanks anyway :-)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-29
<ogra-nx7> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ubuntu-Installer-fuer-Nexus-7-veroeffentlicht-1737977.html
<ogra-nx7> for the germans in here
<morphis> janimo: ping
<janimo> morphis, pong
<morphis> janimo: saw you did the the linux-firmware package for the nexus7
<janimo> morphis, right, added the google nexus binaries needed for wifi and bluetooth in the regular linux-image package
<morphis> janimo: ok, you thought about the licensing stuff?
<morphis> as I am a little bit confused wether it's allowed to redistribute the binaries
<janimo> morphis, yes. It is not clear yet, hence it is not in the main archives
<janimo> waiting for some decisions from above
<janimo> morphis, it is blurry indeed
<morphis> ok, I have the same issue over at the webos-ports project (maybe you know about it)
<morphis> not regarding the nexus7 but the galaxy nexus phone
<janimo> morphis, yes, heard about it
<LetoThe2nd> ogra-nx7: yay for nx7 ;)
<morphis> ok, so you're on the way finding about the legal situation and if we're allowed to redistribute the binaries?
<janimo> morphis, I have not read the EULA but I think from what I glanced from it it does not allow redistribution
<ogra-nx7> LetoThe2nd, :)
<morphis> yes, thats what I gather from it too
<morphis> but I am not a lawyer
<janimo> morphis, yes, I just forwarded the request inside Canonical. No ideas when a decision is made.
<morphis> ok
<janimo> morphis, in either case you can probably reuse whatever the official Ubuntu solution on the nexus will be
<morphis> yes, will be a solution for wifi/bluetooth part
<morphis> janimo: thanks a lot for the infos
<janimo> morphis, np
<marvin24> janimo: I received the (lgpl licensed) source for libgstomx (gstreamer plugin for tegra*)
<marvin24> do you think one could make a package out of it?
<janimo> ogra-nx7, ^ :)
<marvin24> the source for libgstnvxvimagesink is till missing though
<janimo> marvin24, I know ogra has been packaging some video codecs at least
<janimo> marvin24, not yet released or no plan for releasing?
<marvin24> janimo: it's on gitorious, wait ...
<marvin24> https://gitorious.org/nvtegra-gst/gstomx
<marvin24> but just the raw stuff from nv
<marvin24> needs a lot of work to get something useful out of it
<marvin24> (I even haven't tried yet)
<janimo> marvin24, and this uses their binary OMX support libs?
<marvin24> janimo: half of it
<marvin24> there are two files needed
<marvin24> libgstnvxvimagesink is missing
<marvin24> it is linked against their binary only libs
<marvin24> and based upon the official gstream omx plugin (http://freedesktop.org/wiki/GstOpenMAX)
<marvin24> so a "patch" would be sufficient
<marvin24> I don't know if ubuntu already ships this library
<marvin24> it has support for omap already as it seems
<ogra-nx7> marvin24, after uds i'll look into that
<ogra-nx7> the tegra2 codecs package is stuck in NEW atm
<marvin24> ogra-nx7: plugin is also for tegra3 I think
<ogra-nx7> yep, should be very high level
<ogra-nx7> but it will need a dep/recomends for he codecs
<ogra-nx7> so codecs have to in go first
<xranby_ac100> Monday 2012-10-29 schedule: #linaro #linaroconnect http://summit.linaro.org/lce12/2012-10-29/ and #ubuntu #uds http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/ - remote participation is possible
<ogra-nx7> rsalveti, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-rebuild-gl-games-for-gles do you know how much linaro has done in that direction yet ?
<xranby_ac100> ogra-nx7: on this topic. for java opengl games we till try to produce tutorials: http://forum.jogamp.org/Jake2-JOGL2-Port-tp4026412.html
<ogra-nx7> xranby_ac100, awesome !
<xranby_ac100> ogra-nx7: cheers
<xranby_ac100> ogra-nx7: is this blueprint scheduled during uds or linaroconnect?
<xranby_ac100> i would love to attend it.
<ogra-nx7> xranby_ac100, i just gave it to seb128, it should show up on the schedule at some point, just subscribe as essential
<xranby_ac100> great i will attend
<ben1066> heh, nexus 7 scores about 130 on glmark2-es2
<rsalveti> ogra_: not many yet, but it'd be nice to review it anyway
<ben1066> Im not sure Ubuntu likes me, my confirmation code was PrlckL >_>
<RoyK> ben1066: :D
<ben1066> Need to remember to watch the Valve one later...
<jayrads> Hi all, question about installing ubuntu on nexus 7. If I want to go back to android, can I just restore a nandroid or flash a ROM? Didn't notice it on the wiki
<jayrads> Is this the wrong channel for my previous question? Anyone?
<achiang> jayrads: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Returning_your_Nexus_7_to_Stock_Android
<jayrads> achiang: Ahh, thank you :)
<achiang> np
<ben1066> Hmm
<ben1066> If we held back the packages needed for nexus 7
<ben1066> could be add security and updates?
<bizulk> while I had time I did wanted to test the bug correction for ubuntu precise on arm (Bug 1058022). So I inserted my old card : and now the boot process is stuck on "waiting for network configuration". I don't have a valid ethernet config I must set it after booting.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058022 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "no tidspbridge support in kernel." [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058022
<bizulk> cool this bot parse my msg to post any bug reference...
<GrueMaster> bizulk: Which platform is this?
<bizulk> GrueMaster: beagleboard xM
<GrueMaster> Yea, that has been problematic for a long time.  I filed several bugs to get the proper kernel module built-in instead of modular, but no one seems to care.
<bizulk> GrueMaster: I remember I had this pb, but the boot wasn't stuck on this. But may retry my backup restore (I did dd backup when everything was fine)
<GrueMaster> Interesting that bug 1058022 shows "Fix Committed", but bug 838200 only shows confirmed.  They're the same issue.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058022 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "no tidspbridge support in kernel." [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838200 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "No network support on Beagle XM" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838200
<bizulk> GrueMaster: 'xcuse me but tidspbridge has nothing to do with network support
<GrueMaster> iirc, the bridge is needed for ethernet and audio to work.  Granted, it has been a while since I tested BEagleXM (3/2012), but that was the issue I had since Natty.
<bizulk> GrueMaster: tidspbridge is about DSP/CPU communication
<GrueMaster> Ok, then I'm thinking on another bug of mine.  Bottom line is I had submitted a config fix for these issues, but they were ignored.
<bizulk> GrueMaster: refresh their "memory"
<GrueMaster> Ah, I was thinking of bug 925094 (which also had a patch for bug 838200).  But as I said, I stopped working on beagleXM around 12.04 Beta 1.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925094 in linux (Ubuntu) "No audio on omap (beagleXM) system" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838200 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "No network support on Beagle XM" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838200
<ojn> I'm getting 404 on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/. Looks like something has happened and there's now a ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/dists dir. This breaks apt-get, etc.
<ojn> Not sure if there's an infrastructure channel to bugreport on?
<ben1066> Ubuntu on Nexus 10 and Nexus 4? Make it happen :P
<keithzg> Seems like the Nexus 4 might be an issue depending on the cellular radio. Hell, the Nexus 7 with 3G might pose an interesting challenge.
<keithzg> I'm actually shocked the Nexus 7 apparently works as well as it does; most of the time with these commercial devices, the driver situation is too ugly
<keithzg> That's what's held up the Vivaldi, they can't even find a supplier who'll give them source code.
<GrueMaster> For the most part, Arm SOC's have been fairly open.  It is only the graphics that have been closed.  Granted, this is critical for any GUI interface development.
<nikis> I used my Nexus 7 with 3G today.
<nikis> Worked great.
<nikis> Though I was cheating and using an external 3G dongle ;)
<nikis> OTG cables are nice.
<mlankhorst> well
<keithzg> GrueMaster I'd say the cellular stacks have also been closed. It's only two areas . . . but without graphics or cellular networking, well, that's why we mostly aren't installing real Linux on our phones yet.
 * mlankhorst points at his n9
<mlankhorst> real linux!
<keithzg> a great example
<keithzg> of how that's an issue :(
<keithzg> luckily we can install stuff because Nokia employees working under their NDAs have written the drivers that'd be needed
<keithzg> that's why if I wanted I could install whatever I wanted on my N900 or N9! And that's awesome, but it's far from common.
<keithzg> Hopefully Jolla takes that a step further, since it's based on Mer. The only thing that makes me sad about that is it's RPM rather than DEB, and I think I speak for many people here when I say I far prefer the Debian way :)
 * keithzg still hasn't gotten tired of using apt-get on his phone
<mlankhorst> it is rpm based? >:(
<keithzg> Yeah, Mer is RPM based, since MeeGo was.
<keithzg> The N9 is Harmattan, ie. Nokia's Debian-based Distro with as many of the same packages as MeeGo has.
<keithzg> So applications written for the N9 will (in theory) run fine on anything Mer based with the rest of the stack, but the underlying system is yum/rpm rather than apt/deb.
<mlankhorst> :-(
<keithzg> To be fair, the days of RPM Hell are mostly gone. Red Hat seems to have ironed how the issues, embarassed by the mindshare dominance Debian was enjoying.
<GrueMaster>  I'd have to agree with this.  A large part of the rpm hell was the lack of a repository management system (like apt).  If you run dpkg -i on a downloaded package without having the required pre-requisites, it will complain just as much as rpm -i will.
<GrueMaster> Although the apt solution is far more mature than the various rpm solutions (zypper, yum, etc).
<baggers> HI all, I'm currently trying to compile ECL http://ecls.sourceforge.net/ for the nexus7. I can see that the older version 11.1.1 has been packaged and is in the repos. Is there any way to find out what configure options were used to get it to build? I'm a real newbie to all this side of things having been spoilt with scripting languages for too long!
<GrueMaster> baggers: Which distro release?
<GrueMaster> Oh, nm.  Found it.
<baggers> Ah it must be something in the latest version (12.7.1) that is causing the issue as the nexus is building 11.1.1 from source now without issues
<GrueMaster> If you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecl/11.1.1-4ubuntu1, you can download the build source and see the build logs.  This may help in getting a newer build to compile.  Not sure (been a while since I built a deb package from updated source).
<baggers> Cheers, I'll have a read. The error that was thrown on trying to 'make' was :/tmp/ccVddsAh.s:72: Error: thumb conditional instruction should be in IT block -- `strexeq r4,r1,[r2]'...which from a quick google seems to be a known issue for arm7 with some software but to be honest it was so far over my head that I barely heard the woosh it made as it sailed by!
<GrueMaster> Heh.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-30
<bizzle_> so it says the storm strengthened to 85 mph
<bizzle_> but it was 90 earlier
<bizzle_> ?makes a lot of sense
<bizzle_> oops wrong window
<square> howdy
<ppisati> janimo: ping
<ppisati> janimo: where's the git tree for the nexus7 kernel? are you mantining it, right?
<ppisati> *mintining
<ppisati> argh
<ppisati> ...
<lilstevie> ppisati, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/SourceCode
<ppisati> lilstevie: cool, thanks
<lilstevie> np
<janimo> ppisati, we should shortlyh decide at UDS where to place it so it can be comaintained
<ppisati> janimo: ack, iirc there was a session about it
<janimo> ppisati, right. Looking for something specific or just checking it out?
<janimo> I have a few more power related commits that are not yet pushed out
<ppisati> janimo: just checking it out
<janimo> ok
<lilstevie> janimo, I was just looking briefly at what you have done, what else does the battery driver have that it can export
<janimo> lilstevie, I just received a patch yesterday about that. I'll push it out shortly
<lilstevie> ok cool, the few patches I have tried to get them exposed with the tf101/tf201 just break the driver :(
<achiang> ogra_: ping, your presence is requested
<steev> is it possible to install a softfloat compiler on precise (on arm)? to build e.g. a kernel?
<steev> armhf*
<xranby_ac100> steev: basically you pass -mfloat-abi=softfp to gcc when building your kernel
<xranby_ac100> export CFLAGS="-mfloat-abi=softfp"
<xranby_ac100> export CXXFLAGS="-mfloat-abi=softfp"
<xranby_ac100> shoudl do it
<infinity> xranby_ac100: Uhm.  The kernel doesn't need any such thing done.
<xranby_ac100> infinity: you are right ..
<infinity> steev: Compiling kernels should Just Work, regardless.
<xranby_ac100> steev: the kernel interface is the same for softfloat and hardfloat (the kernel do not use any userspace system librarys)
<steev> yeah, you're right, except there's a minor issue with the 4.6 compiler and hardfloat, so i'd prefer to tell it to use softfloat, or use a softfloat compiler
<steev> http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=52445
<ubot2> gcc.gnu.org bug 52445 in tree-optimization "[4.6 Regression] conditional store replacement causes segfault in generated code" [Normal,Assigned]
<xranby_ac100> infinity: btw.. are you at uds right now?
<infinity> xranby_ac100: Aye.
<xranby_ac100> in the testcase writing seminar?
<infinity> xranby_ac100: Nope.
<xranby_ac100> ok well see you around.. i am at the testcase hackatron right now
<infinity> steev: Hrm.  That bug doesn't seem to imply it's HF-only (or even ARM-only).  We can definitely look at backporting the fix to precise, though.
<steev> infinity: you're right, i was going from experience with gentoo which has the issue only with hf compiler (4.6.3)
<steev> i have a bug open on the gentoo end, but sadly, i can't seem to build a debian package of the kernel on my gentoo box
<infinity> steev: doko's got a precise SRU for gcc-4.6 pending, I'll ask him to add this backport.  Can you file a launchpad bug for reference?
<steev> infinity: i would prefer not to - launchpad loves to spam me with bugmails.  i still get mails from a bug that was opened in 2005
<infinity> Unsubscribe from it, if it's still getting comments?
<infinity> steev: Anyhow, you could also just build your kernels with gcc-4.7 in a quantal chroot, they'll install just fine on precise.
<GrueMaster> If you are the filer, you can't unsubscribe.  I've tried.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Oh, fair point.
<steev> infinity: heh, actually, it's for maverick
 * infinity filters all his bug mail anyway, so doesn't really notice or care.
<steev> but yeah, the arm box doesn't really have enough space to add a quantal chroot
<infinity> steev: I'll poke doko later about adding PR52445 to his precise SRU.  We'll need someone to open a bug for tracking/validating it, though. :/
 * steev points at GrueMaster
<steev> i'll be more than willing to test it, but no, i'm sorry but i refuse to use launchpad
<infinity> steev: Do you know which driver(s) get miscompiled?  The upstream bug is vague.
<GrueMaster> My only real complaint is that a lot of the bugs I filed got ignored until I was no longer doing arm work.  Then suddently there appeared to be fixes for me to test, but they were reverted because I no longer do testing.
<steev> off the top of my head the flexcan driver, but if you search gcc 4.6.3 miscompiling arm-linux
<steev> there's a long thread on lakml
<steev> GrueMaster: ditto, except i'm still doing arm - and more specifically, bugs were filed with patches that were ignored until irrelevant
<steev> and by irrelevant, i mean we're no longer using that software because we've forked it because we couldn't wait for the fixes to be added
<GrueMaster> Yep.
<steev> it's not a whole lot, but when you appear to not maintain the software, users and developers really develop a distate
<steev> and no offense, but if i've already done the work, and provided a patch, i don't really see why i should also have to pay canonical to get it applied
<infinity> steev: Who's asking you to pay to get pathes applied?
<infinity> Or patches.
<steev> no one, directly
<infinity> I realise it's frustrating to not have every bug addressed, but hyperbole doesn't help.
<infinity> (For the record, of all the bugs I've fixed over the years in Ubuntu, exactly one of them was escalated from a paid customer, and it was a bug that I was working on upstream regardless)
<Hexxeh> how'd i add a window manager to the list show at the login screen?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-31
<aidalgol> I'm looking for a GNU/Linux-friendly tablet computer and someone who got good advice here suggested I also ask here.
<cobalt60_> aidalgol Nexus 7
<aidalgol> cobalt60_: That seems to still have many issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/KnownIssues
<cobalt60_> as far as ARM goes, I think thats as friendly as its going to get
<cobalt60_> as for low memory issues, that one is easy to fix
<cobalt60_> My AC100 boots into 65MB RAM use
<cobalt60_> though my solution involves removing Unity :)
<aidalgol> I was planning on doing that, anyway. :P
<aidalgol> The Nook Color is reported to work very well with Ubuntu.
<cobalt60_> very interesting.  Do you know about Toshiba AC100?  Its not tablet but is ARM based.  I personally find that I wish it had more than 512MB RAM and larger than 1024x600 display
<aidalgol> I'll look it up.
<cobalt60_> And even the dual 1GHz A9 core struggles with simple things like an NES emulator, granted Tegra2 has no NEON
<cobalt60_> That Nook Color seems similar to the OpenPandora spec-wise, and so could actually probably run emulators fairly well due to the OpenPandora having a relatively large community behind it
<aidalgol> Yeah, I'm not sure exactly how the graphics compare with the AC100.
<cobalt60_> Although the hardware is there, software to take advantage of it isnt too common
<cobalt60_> But the hardware in the Nook looks almost identical to OpenPandora, you know what that is?
<aidalgol> I won't need much power for my out-and-about uses.
<aidalgol> Yeah, I was just looking at the OpenPandora and comparing it.
<cobalt60_> So the Nook Color certainly seems like a nice device.  Ive made do with similar limitations on my AC100.
<cobalt60_> But Nexus 7 may not be functioning perfectly with Ubuntu now, but I bet support will develop rapidly
<aidalgol> The Nexus 7 is also a bit out of my price range. :P
<cobalt60_> How much is Nook Color?
<aidalgol> $149
<cobalt60_> isnt Nexus 7 $200
<aidalgol> For the cheaper one, yes.
<cobalt60_> ok.  just for $50 you get 4x as many cores, 2x as much ram, 50% more MHz per core, 2x storage, video also many times better
<aidalgol> true
<aidalgol> It also hasn't been out for as long, so that's pretty good compatibility so far.
<aidalgol> I think I'll wait and see if it progresses quickly.
<aidalgol> Because, yes, that is a much better buy, issues aside.
<cobalt60_> I bet it will work very well for Ubuntu 13.04
<mfisch> ogra_: review: http://www.phonenews.com/review-ubuntu-for-nexus-7-21742/
<ieatlint> does the nexus 7 ubuntu image work on the 32gb version of the device?
<thealphanerd> hey guys… anyone playing with ubuntu on the nexus 7?
<thealphanerd> just got my device in the mail and have a ton of ideas of what to hack on…  was just curious if there were any bits that particularly needed work… and if anyone has thought about dual booting
<ben1066> ieatlint: yes, you probably want to expand the partition though
<ben1066> thealphanerd: there has been a lot of discussion about dual booting but I don't think anything has come out of it yet, it's not exactly straight forward, in regards to what needs work in specific you can look at the bug tracker.
<thealphanerd> ben1066: thanks for the response
<ben1066> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/KnownIssues
<ben1066> you're welcome, just got myself a free upgrade to a 16GB cause my 8GB is faulty :P
<thealphanerd> thanks
<thealphanerd> hey all
<thealphanerd> so my 32 GB nexus 7 showed up today
<thealphanerd> just in the process of doing the ubuntu install
<thealphanerd> if you guys want confirmation of stuff working on that device
<ieatlint> i also just finished installing it on the 32gb version
<ieatlint> working fine so far, presently installing ssh
<thealphanerd> woot
<thealphanerd> ieatlint: have you resized the drive yet?
<ieatlint> nope
<ieatlint> ssh was #1 thing to do because i don't have a usb-otg cable with me to get a keyboard attached
<thealphanerd> ditto
<thealphanerd> install avahi daemon too
<thealphanerd> will make things simple
<ieatlint> i highly recommend that once the install completes and it boots into the os, to reboot once before trying to use it
<thealphanerd> thanks for the heads up
<ieatlint> avahi-daemon is already installed
<thealphanerd> dope sauce
<thealphanerd> ssh isn't though?
<thealphanerd> interesting
<ieatlint> yeah
<ieatlint> i was surprised ssh wasn't
<thealphanerd> I was suprised how quickly this howed up
<ieatlint> i wish the 8gb version was still available now, one store quoted me a $150 price for it, but they were completely out
<thealphanerd> dang
<ieatlint> for my purposes... storage space isn't really needed, and $150 tablet to run ubuntu would be fantastic
<gildean> iirc openssh-server isn't included in desktop installs either
<ieatlint> opengl working perfectly even... to the guys who worked on this, bravo, did a fantastic job and it will make my life a lot easier :)
<thealphanerd> it works!
<thealphanerd> ieatlint: what's the default password on this install?
<ieatlint> ubuntu/ubuntu
<thealphanerd> thanks
<thealphanerd> didn't seem to work the first itme
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-01
<u4and> Greetz
<u4and> I've a gs3/intl quad core version, and i'm interested in the u4a
<u4and> can this be forced to run on the device itself without being docked?
<u4and> wow
<u4and> durn dead
<nijaba> hello lilstevie, ogra has pointed me to you to regarding ubuntu images for my transformer prime.  do you have any pointer?
<lilstevie> nijaba, be a little patient with me? I have exams at the moment, but I am working on getting some stuff together
<lilstevie> there is of course the 11.10 stuff if you are interested in a solution for the meanwhile
<nijaba> lilstevie: thanks a lot for the answer, I'll be patient :)
<nijaba> lilstevie: and good luck with your exams
<lilstevie> thanks
<lilstevie> I have my last one on Monday, so I hope to have a few of the bugs worked out by then
 * ogra-nx7 hugs AlanBell 
<ogra-nx7> thx for the redirect !
<AlanBell> err, hi ogra-nx7
<AlanBell> erm, what did I do?
<AlanBell> oh, the -nexus7 redirect :)
<ogra-nx7> redirect -nexus7
<ogra-nx7> yeah
<GrueMaster> So, how will killing freezes affect Ubuntu on Arm testing?  In the past, weeks have gone by with little to no image QA due to pool churn between freezes.
<uragano2> Hello, i am using ubuntu 12.04 on my pandaboard(OMAP4), i installed it in a usb drive. I'd like to know if i can switch off the drive when it is unused. Thanks
<uragano2> i know that i may use hdparm, but seeing that some commands are labeled as "dangerous" and no guide speaks about turn off the drive with the OS i am asking to you :)
<GrueMaster> What do you mean, switch off the drive?  While the system is booted?
<GrueMaster> Normally, you don't shut off the drive the system is booting from, regardless of architecture.  You can in some cases shutdown after the OS has been suspended or halted, but not while running.
<ieatlint> i'd assume he means spin down the drive, and the "usb drive" is a regular hdd connected over a usb adapter
<GrueMaster> That's what I was thinking, but still...
<uragano2> GrueMaster: i mean spin down the drive where i installed ubuntu
<ieatlint> on the nexus 7 image, i see libGLESv2.so in /usr/lib/nvidia-tegra/ and /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa-egl/ .. the default ld path links things against the ones in mesa-egl, but should i actually be linking against the nvidia-tegra ones?
<ieatlint> opengl es 2.0 does work with the mesa-egl ones, but i'm wondering if there would be better performance/support via the nvidia-tegra ones
<ieatlint> oh, nm, heh, after thinking i had verified via ldd that things were linking against mesa-egl version, i see misread and /usr/lib/libGLESv2.so.2 is what it uses, which is a symlink for the nvidia-tegra so :)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-02
<elkng> http://www.trendnetestore.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2836 is there a way to install ubuntu on this "PRESTIGIO MultiPad 3170 Pro 7.0",800x480,4GB,Android 4.0.3" ? it has "CPU = ARM Cortex A5 (Telechips TCC8923)"
<mstinson> Greetings. Stopping by before bed. Has anyone heard if Ubuntu ARM will be coming to the Nexus 10? The Nexus 7 appears to have closed nVidia blobs while the N10 uses a Mali GPU which has BSD licensed kernel drivers.
<mstinson> I'm holding out for Nexus 10. It would be sweet if I could kick Android and use it as my second machine/screen.
<SoulShadow> seems like a rather expensive second screen
<mjrosenb> I recently apt-get installed a 3.4 kernel on my pandaboard, and since then, it has been locking up a few minutes after booting
<mjrosenb> apt-get remove NEWEST_KERNEL_VERSION should just kick me back to a 3.2 kernel, right?
<discopig> mjrosenb, assuming you didn't apt-get remove the old one, yes
<discopig> should default to the one left ther
<discopig> e
<mjrosenb> yeah, removing old kernels is usually a bad idea
<VarmVaffel> I got a custom board running plain linux, and whenever I try to connect a Huawei USB-modem it instantaniously reboots
<VarmVaffel> no error message, just a reboot
<VarmVaffel> if I keep the USB modem in at startup, it reboots immediately when it initializes the USB system
<VarmVaffel> anyone have any experiences with this kind of happenings?
<VarmVaffel> my kernel is 2.6.35.3
<ben1066> VarmVaffel: do I know you from somewherE
<VarmVaffel> oh hey ben1066 :P
<VarmVaffel> hlcoders amirite?
<ben1066> ##electronics ... and hlcoders
<VarmVaffel> oh electronics as well
<VarmVaffel> I'm not very active there...
<ben1066> Neither am I, I just did a whois though :P
<VarmVaffel> ah :P
<ben1066> Isn't that more of a #linux question?
<VarmVaffel> yeah I asked there as well
<VarmVaffel> but they didn't answer
<VarmVaffel> :(
<ben1066> Ah :(
<ben1066> The internet is apparently huge...I don't believe it
<VarmVaffel> O_o
<ben1066> I keep recognizing people in other channels...
<ieatlint> anyone know if the nvidia tegra3/cardhu openmax lib (libnvomx.so) can be obtained with its symbols intact? (not stripped)
<FrankWMiller> greetings
<FrankWMiller> anyone here?
<SailorMoon> you guys exist!
<SailorMoon> Nexus 7? Rom file?
<SailorMoon> Why you no exist?
<FrankWMiller> there hasnt been much activity in the last 10 minutes or so
<SailorMoon> i want this Q~Q
<SailorMoon> Perhaps its because androids rom installer is used to 100 to 200MB rom files, not 700 lol
<SailorMoon> or perhaps its because the internal memory gets formated
<SailorMoon> or perhaps they just dunno how to make a rom
<k1l_> SailorMoon: just boot a live-usb ubuntu and install it. if you dont want to use ubuntu on a pc o_O
<SailorMoon> ubuntu doesnt work with my wireless
<SailorMoon> or i would have by now lols
<SailorMoon> id also like more detail on if this does anything to the recovery partition of the tablet
<SailorMoon> i assume it does, wich is why it says a full recovery is needed
<SailorMoon> so nvm that last question
<SailorMoon> i dunno how much you know about this installation process, k1l_, but would virtualbox's usb host mode thingy suffice?
<k1l_> SailorMoon: i would go with a live-usb. i can not imagine of a wirelesscard not working under ubuntu. or you could stick a cable in it for the 5mins. but the virtualbox way should work, too
<SailorMoon> i know it doesnt work, it hasnt worked since ubuntu 6 or something, i try every ubuntu version when they come out. i have to install a special broadcom package and then it stops working when i run apt-get update or whatever
<SailorMoon> anyways, gotta go. Thanks for the chat :3 bye
<FrankWMiller> anyone still here?
<FrankWMiller> i'm interested in advice on porting ubuntu server to a new arm board we are designing
<FrankWMiller> freescale i.mx6d
<FrankWMiller> which is cortex a8
<FrankWMiller> sata disk
<FrankWMiller> gb eth 4 G ram
<FrankWMiller> i'll be able to build a kernel using a freescale provided bsp
<FrankWMiller> er a9
<FrankWMiller> sorry
<FrankWMiller> do i just build a rootfs as mentioned in the arm section?
<FrankWMiller> i'm thinking that uboot would go in flash
<FrankWMiller> then i'd like to boot from the sata disk
<KenBW2> not sure if this belongs in #ubuntu-arm. I'm trying to get gnome-shell running on my Nexus 7, is this possible?
<GrueMaster> possibly.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-03
<SailorMoon> So why no easy install method for the Nexus 7
<SailorMoon> ?
<lilstevie> SailorMoon? do you want a canonical employee to come to your house and do it for you or something?
<lilstevie> it is pretty simple
<SailorMoon> no, its not that its hard
<SailorMoon> its that my network connection is so TERRIBLY awful
<SailorMoon> i cant sudo apt-get update
<lilstevie> well nothing is going to help your network connection being horrible, except fixing it
<SailorMoon> i used a download manager to get my ubuntu iso
<SailorMoon> I wanna be able to do the same for this
<SailorMoon> will there ever be a more "real" install method?
<SailorMoon> one that would work on windows or on the tablet itself?
<SailorMoon> could make an iso that boots into a mini ubuntu that only contains whats needed to install for the tablet
<[mbm]> thought the nexus7 install was pretty simple, just a script to run fastboot
<mainerror_> o/
<mainerror> Is there a dedicated Ubuntu on Nexus 7 IRC channel or am I right in here?
<nikis> There is no dedicated one as far as I know.
<nikis> So this would be the best avenue, I guess.
<ben1066> With ubuntu on nexus 7
<ben1066> If I held back the 11 packages in the ppa
<ben1066> I could add updates and security right?
<drcode> hi all
<mainerror> hello
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one here ?
<mainerror> Well, I'm here. :D
<drcode> hi
<drcode> I want to compile new driver module for my samsung phone
<drcode> can u help me?
<mainerror> I guess I can't. I'm just a user in terms of ARM.
<mainerror> Sorry.
<AlanBell> so I have a nexus 7 with a bunch of apps and about 6GB of music on it, can I back that lot up, try ubuntu on it and put all the stuff back again later?
<k1l_> AlanBell: yes. you can do it with a nandroid backup for the system. to backup the "sdcard", i would copy it onto your pc.
<AlanBell> ok, cool
<k1l_> im not used to the nexus 7, because i dont have one. but nandroid is the standard android backup tool for the system partitions. im sure you will need a new recovery to do a nandroid backup.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-04
<SailorMoon> Ubuntu on the N7, whats the root PW?
<lilstevie> don't use root
<lilstevie> the root password is disabled by default on ubuntu
<SailorMoon> I mean
<SailorMoon> whats the password
<lilstevie> ubuntu/ubuntu
<lilstevie> user/pass ofc
<SailorMoon> it isnt
<lilstevie> says so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice
<SailorMoon> but im sitting here with it... typingit in now lol
<SailorMoon> So the N7 is planned to have Official support?
<SailorMoon> i du nhave an internet connection on it right now so i need to ask, what sort of packages are available on it? KDE? LXDE?
<SailorMoon> WINE!? lols totally jk, i know its Arm
<slangasek> ogra_: hey, so I'm seeing weird behavior trying to ssh into my nexus7; it manages to authenticate and gets as far as sending env vars, then hangs in a way I've never seen before (can't ^C, can't ~.)  any idea on this?
<[mbm]> slangasek: probably trying to resolve a hostname, either it's own or the hostname of the machine you're connecting from
<slangasek> [mbm]: this seems an unlikely explanation; the hang happens after the server has acked the session
<slangasek> and the exact nature of the hang is unusual
<[mbm]> slangasek: sorry, best I could come up with; ssh works fine for me
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-29
<agarwal> Hi ogra
<agarwal> I want to run Ubuntu Desktop on the device which is having Android
<agarwal> kernel source of the Android is available to me
<agarwal> Can you please help me
<agarwal> I want to run Ubuntu Desktop on the device which is having Android ...Please help me
<agarwal> How to run Ubuntu Desktop on the IFC6410 board. This is preloaded with Android. Can someone please tell me how to compile and run the Ubuntu ?
<agarwal> Please help me in creating the Ubuntu boot.img for the Android board
<agarwal> ppisati: I want to run Ubuntu Desktop on the device which is having Android ...Please help me
<agarwal> ppisati: I have Android kernel source
<agarwal> ppisati: I have compiled and created the kernel zImage
<agarwal> ppisati: Can you please tell me ....what steps should I follow next to run the Ubuntu on the board
<agarwal> ppisati: Please help me sir
<agarwal> I have IFC6410 development board which is preloaded with Android. I want to run Ubuntu Desktop on this. No ubuntu is officially available for this board. Can someone please help me in creating the boot.img Ubuntu image for this board
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-30
<ChrisMorgan> I have an Asus Eee Pad Transformer TF101 which I run Ubuntu 12.04 (armel) on via Debian Kit. Now, I'm wanting to run the Rust compiler on it, but the build I've made depends on glibc 2.17, which isn't available until Ubuntu 13.04, by which time only armhf builds are supported. So now I want to upgrade or get a new loop disk image which will run on my tablet.
<ChrisMorgan> Unfortunately, my endeavours thus far have failed. Is it possible to upgrade an armel-architecture machine to armhf? (Not sure whether that would be advisable, even if possible.)
<ChrisMorgan> I've tried downloading ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap4.img, but I can't figure out if I can mount it or not—it's intended to be the entire device, not just a filesystem.
<ChrisMorgan> As for the other path of creating a new installation, I haven't been successful in figuring out how that would work at all.
<ChrisMorgan> All I think I need is an ext4 loop disk containing what would be in /.
<ogra_> ChrisMorgan, thats a partitioned image ... you want to loop mount the second one from it
<ChrisMorgan> ogra_: how can I do that?
<ogra_> (check with fdisk and use an offset for the loop mount)
<ChrisMorgan> OK, thanks!
<ogra_> there should be many howtos for this via google :)
<ChrisMorgan> Ah yes, I just didn't know what to search for.
<ogra_> yeah, we should have added some info to the image description on the cdimage download page
<ChrisMorgan> fdisk reports the partition type as "Linux" and the start point as 147456. I presume that means ext4? `sudo mount -o loop,offset=147456 ~/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap4.img /tmp/ubuntuarm -t ext4` is still failing, though.
<ogra_> iirc you need to do some math
<ChrisMorgan> Hmm... parted reports both partitions as FAT32 :-/
<ChrisMorgan> But when forced into B units, it does show a start of 75497472B, which works for mounting as vfat.
<ChrisMorgan> So, it contains dists, doc, install, pics, pool, preseed, etc. I thought it was the preinstalled image?
<ogra_> oh, no, we dropped that
<ogra_> thats indeed a live image
<ogra_> sorry
 * ChrisMorgan wonders whether he can work with it
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/ there is a nexus7 img.gz, i dont remember exactly what image format that was
<ChrisMorgan> I'll try it and see what happens :-)
<ChrisMorgan1> ogra_: I can't figure out how to get anything out of ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.{boot,}img :-(
<ChrisMorgan1> It's fastboot stuff, I gather, and doesn't appear to be a valid disk image or any obvious form of partition.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-02
<sveinse> How can I runtime determine if a system is armel or armhf?
<Tassadar> uname -m?
<sveinse> It return armv7l on armel at least. I dont have a armhr system right now, but I'd guess it returns the same
<sveinse> armel vs armhf is not about the machine, its about a gcc config (of sorts)
<sveinse> I'
<sveinse> I'll answer myself: dpkg --print-architecture
<infinity> Tassadar: uname is never the right way to determine userspace arch, on any arch.
<Tassadar> infinity: why? it takes info only from the kernel?
<infinity> Tassadar: Exactly that, yes.
<Tassadar> k, I'll remember that, thanks)
<infinity> Tassadar: You can have an i386 userspace on an x86_64 kernel, or powerpc on ppc64 or, in fun virtualisation scenarios, things like armhf on i386.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-03
<lilstevie> infinity, it gets especially fun in virtualisation scenarios like with virtualbox or vmware
#ubuntu-arm 2014-10-30
<genii> Bah. sudo debootstrap --arch=armhf --variant=minbase --foreign trusty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu results in: E: Couldn't download dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages   ... If I want debootstrap a minimal armhf from an amd64 box, is there something special I should be doing? This syntax I'm using works under Debian
<genii> Ah, needed to omit the URL
<ogra_> you shoudl eb using qemu-debootstrap
<ogra_> not debootstrap
<ogra_> and omit --foreign
<genii> ogra_: Interestingly it seems to have completed without complaint now, after I removed the ubuntu.com URL. I should use qemu-debootstrap even if this is to be used on a native ARM device?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it just does the right thing
<ogra_> and you dont need all the foreign mess
<genii> ogra_: OK, thanks!
<ogra_> (you will get a properly usable rootfs directly without having to do the second steps on device later=
<genii> Re-doing it now with qemu-debootstrap
<genii> Complained about keyring this time but seems to be continuing
<genii> Success! Now to see if this stupid tablet will actually boot it.
<markieta> Anyone know where I can get an updated Uboot for the Applied Micro X-Gene?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-01
<mijk> hi
<mijk> any suggestions for ARM netbooks/laptops?
<mijk> I tried to dabble in the past only to be severely disappointed
<lilstevie> mijk, have you looked at any of the chromebooks?
<mijk> yeah, I had a samsung one and there was 0 3d acceleration
<mijk> that was my disapointment ;)
<lilstevie> that seems odd
<lilstevie> because chromeos uses 3d accel
<mijk> yeah it does
<lilstevie> I remember for at least one of them there were instructions for extracting the xorg and egl binaries from the chromeos partition
<mijk> I tried chrouton but it was also unaccelerated
<mijk> I just don't want to waste any more money
<mijk> I wasn't very impressed when the foremost dev on getting hardware acceleration working on the chromebook decided he would remove all his work and pretty much told me to go to hell when I asked for help
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-28
<omilun> i have some arm boards ... windows was default os on that ... but i removed this and i love to install linux on it . i need an iso file to install my own os on that ( i configured ubuntu ) .
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-29
<caden> hello, does anybody know how to add a screensaver?
<caden> again anybody know how to add new screensaver?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-11-06
<das> hello
<das> please help
<das> hello
